# DVO Topaz T3 und Topaz 2 Sammelthread



## Deleted 283425 (28. April 2019)

Ein Sammler zum Topaz T3 und Topaz 2 Maestro Edition

Tests
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dvo...m-luftfedergewand.867676/page-9#post-16058775
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/dvo-topaz-t3-air-shock-review-2017.html


Herstellerseite:





						Topaz T3Air – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com
				








						Topaz 2 – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com
				




MTBR-Thread:








						DVO Topaz
					

Can anyone in the 160-170 lb department offer their settings?  Have a few rides on my Topaz mounted to a 5010 v2, running one positive band and 195/175 in main/bladder.  Feels a little stiff and think I am going to drop down to 190 and closer to 30% sag, as well as 170 in the bladder.  Good mid...




					forums.mtbr.com
				




Garantieabwicklung und Service für Deutschland:





						Contact - Cosmic Sports
					

Allgemeine Anfragen: Bei allgemeinen Anfragen steht Ihnen das Cosmic Sports Team Mo-Do von 10:00 - 18:00 Uhr und Fr von 10:00 - 17:00 Uhr telefonisch unter 0911




					cosmicsports.de
				



*



			Technische Anfragen:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Zur Beantwortung technischer Fragen erreichen Sie unsere Serviceabteilung  Mo-Do von 14:00 – 18:00 Uhr und Fr von 14:00 – 17:00 Uhr telefonisch unter 0911 31075531 oder per E-Mail unter [email protected]




Der australische Serviceman hat auch gute Videos:


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgaRJyrOG0cYhwAqTThdzLA/videos
		


Volumenspacer:





Luftkammerservice/Kleiner Service:





Seal Head Swap und Rebuild:





Brudi:





						Suntour RS18 Triair 3CR
					

Fährt jemand den Dämpfer? Mich würden Erfahrungen zu dem Teil interessieren, welcher Art auch immer  Mit freundlichen Grüßen




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. April 2019)

Mein Topaz 2 schmatzt nach 150km und max. 5 Tagen/Fahrten Benutzung - wer macht für Deutschland die Garantieabwicklung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (28. April 2019)

Gibt es den jetzt auch normal zu kaufen - oder immer noch nur als OEM im Giant?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. April 2019)

Bike24 hat ihn, meiner ist aber tatsächlich aus einem Reign
https://www.bike24.de/p1308364.html


----------



## hulster (28. April 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Bike24 hat ihn, meiner ist aber tatsächlich aus einem Reign
> https://www.bike24.de/p1308364.html



Yup - danke. Aber scheint wohl nur Trunnion Mount zu sein. Ist wohl eher nen Topaz Trunnion, als nen Topaz 2.


----------



## Phish (1. Mai 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Mein Topaz 2 schmatzt nach 150km und max. 5 Tagen/Fahrten Benutzung - wer macht für Deutschland die Garantieabwicklung?



Mein normaler Topaz (nicht Trunnion) hat sich am Anfang ähnlich angehört. Es war ziemlich viel Fett im Dämpfer. Bei den ersten Ausfahrten ist auch etwas vom Fett ausgetreten und Druck hat er auch etwas verloren. Aber nach ca. 50-75km war das "Schmatzen" dann weg, das Fett gleichmäßgier im Dämpfer verteilt und er verliert keinen Druck mehr. Irgendwo auf pinkbike oder MTBR haben auch andere Leute von dieser Erfahrung (Fettaustritt und Druckverlust zu Beginn)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Mai 2019)

Jaja, da bin ich schon drüber hinaus - der hat Luft gezogen, merkt man auch an der Dämpfung beim Fahren.


----------



## chorge (17. Mai 2019)

Gib mal etwas mehr Druck auf die Bladder! Womöglich aktuell unter dem Minimum, dann kommt’s zu Kavitation im Öl...


----------



## Joey12345 (29. November 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Yup - danke. Aber scheint wohl nur Trunnion Mount zu sein. Ist wohl eher nen Topaz Trunnion, als nen Topaz 2.



Gibt aber nen "normalen" Topaz auch als Trunnion. 
Den T2 allerdings ausschließlich als Trunnion. 

Gibts zu dem Dämpfer eigentlich mittlerweile irgendwie weitere Infos?
Und gibts bei DVO auch iwie ne Möglichkeit nachzuschauen welcher Tune verbaut ist, ähnlich dem Fox ID Code?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. Dezember 2019)

T2 hat den Bladder quer verbaut und hat immer nen Tune und eine Luftkammerspacer-Anordnung für irgendeinen Giant-Rahmen (?).





						Topaz 2 – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com
				





			http://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/topaz_manual_german.pdf
		


Vielleicht da?




Extra Giant-Anleitung: http://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Giant-setup-guide-2.pdf

Mein Topaz2 hatte nach 2 Wochen Nutzung Luft in der Dämpfung, vorher war er besser als mein RS SuperDeluxe Coil, seit der Garantiereparatur bin ich leider nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## excalibur7706 (24. Februar 2020)

Hallo, habe am Wochenende einen Topaz T3 in mein Turbo Levo eingebaut. Nach ca. 30min auf dem Pumptrack mit meinem Sohn, konnte ich ein leichtes Pfeifen bei schnellem Einfedern feststellen.
Ist das normal?
Etwas Fett ist auch ausgetreten.
Gruß 
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pingpong83 (27. Februar 2020)

Hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## tapfererkrieger (6. März 2020)

Könnte mir ein Topaz Besitzer bitte mal den Aussendurchmesser der Luftkammer messen?
Möchte mal mit meiner MegNeg vergleichen, die extrem knapp am rahmen liegt. ?


----------



## prabbatel (9. März 2020)

kann leider gerade nicht messen, all zu riesig ist die aber nicht.
passend zur MegNeg scheint für den Topaz wohl auch was zu kommen:






Dabei hat der ja ohnehin schon eine recht große Negativkammer


----------



## Stemminator (9. März 2020)

Hallo,
gerne würde ich mein Kavenz VHP16 mit einem DVO Fahrwerk ausstatten nur bin ich mir unschlüssig ob ich zum Topaz T3 oder Topaz2 greifen soll?

Lg


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. März 2020)

Was du günstiger bekommst?


----------



## HumbdiDumbdi (10. März 2020)

tapfererkrieger schrieb:


> Könnte mir ein Topaz Besitzer bitte mal den Aussendurchmesser der Luftkammer messen?
> Möchte mal mit meiner MegNeg vergleichen, die extrem knapp am rahmen liegt. ?



Habe gerade mal einen Zollstock dran gehalten, sieht nach 5cm aus



prabbatel schrieb:


> Dabei hat der ja ohnehin schon eine recht große Negativkammer



Der Topaz 2 mit dem quer liegenden AGB hat ja auch schon eine größere Negativkammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prabbatel (10. März 2020)

HumbdiDumbdi schrieb:


> Der Topaz 2 mit dem quer liegenden AGB hat ja auch schon eine größere Negativkammer



Danke, das wusste ich gar nicht. Ich dachte bisher, der wurde nur speziell auf Giant angepasst was tune angeht und die Maße, damit er in den Rahmen passt.
Soweit ich das bei mtbr gelesen habe, ist bei giant aber per default ein spacer in der negativ-Kammer. Das heißt die machen die Negativkammer extra größer und stecken dann dafür gleichzeitig einen spacer rein...interessant 
(schon klar, dann kann man gegebenenfalls noch weitere Abstimmungen vornehmen als mit der Standardkammer)


----------



## HumbdiDumbdi (10. März 2020)

Die dickere Negativkammer mit dem "HV" Schriftzug ist mir auch eben nur zufällig aufgefallen als ich nochmal über den Test mit dem Jade X von MTB News gestolpert bin ^^


----------



## Stemminator (13. März 2020)

Ich bin dann mal mit von der Partie! Fehlt nur noch das passende Bike. ?


----------



## Gio90 (13. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen ?hier ein Neuling aus dem Süden☝ gerade im Forum angemeldet?komme aus dem bergigen Allgäu und bin seit letztem Jahr bikebegeistert mit dem Enduro unterwegs ??

Bin auch seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer eines DVO topaz t3air im der Größe 55/210- dieser sollte meinen RockShox Deluxe R (tune M/M)in meinem propain tyee MY19 (160mm/160mm) ersetzen.

Wie viel druck benötigt ihr denn in etwa um den sag einzustellen? Wie kann ich dieses Startverhalten eurer Meinung nach beeinflussen? (Benötige für knapp 30% 260psi?!)2 Spacer in der negativkammer hab ich bereits integriert - weiter aufspacern??

Freu mich auf eure Meinungen und Ratschläge!


----------



## Rischar (14. März 2020)

Gio90 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ?hier ein Neuling aus dem Süden☝ gerade im Forum angemeldet?komme aus dem bergigen Allgäu und bin seit letztem Jahr bikebegeistert mit dem Enduro unterwegs ??
> 
> Bin auch seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer eines DVO topaz t3air im der Größe 55/210- dieser sollte meinen RockShox Deluxe R (tune M/M)in meinem propain tyee MY19 (160mm/160mm) ersetzen.
> 
> ...


Meinen Druck weiß ich nicht auswendig. Kann später mal nachschauen, welchen Druck ich habe.
Bist du sicher, dass du den Sag richtig misst? Wie viel kg wiegst du denn?
Negativkammer zu spacern bringt doch nix im Bezug auf den Sag.


----------



## MoDingens (14. März 2020)

Ich fahr bei 60kg nackig 145 PSI in der Hauptkammer und 170 PSI in der Bladder. 
Dabei 2 Spacer in der Positiv- und 0 in der Negativkammer. 

Warum packst du so viel Spacer in die Negativkammer?

Wie @Rischar schon schreibt, wäre dein Gewicht noch interessant.


----------



## Gio90 (14. März 2020)

Ich wiege knapp 90kg...

Na, nach langer online Recherche kam die Erkenntnis, das die hohen drücke in der positivkammer durch die Größe (vergrößerung) der negativkammern bedingt sind (Sprichwort"Debonair" bei RockShox) - daher die Verkleinerung der negativkammer durch die spacer...?

Das ich den SAG richtig Messe, bin ich mir relativ sicher?sind bei mir momentan rund 17mm, was der Dämpfer eintaucht!(bei 55mm Hub knapp 30%)

Allerdings spielt ja die Geometrie bzw der Hinterbau eines jeden Bikes auch eine große Rolle bei der Einstellung.

Hatte auch dvo direkt zur Thematik angeschrieben, hier die prompte Antwort (Klasse dvo?✌️!):

You can try installing another spacer or two in the negative chamber. Let us know how that goes. But max psi is 300 so you are fine if that bike and your weight requires 260.

Thanks for riding DVO.


----------



## MisterXT (15. März 2020)

In der Serviceanleitung ist 2.5er Öl angegeben. Aber mit dem Hinweis „no Maxima“. 
Was ist an dem Maxima anders, warum soll man das nicht verwenden?

Gibts denn eine Empfehlung für ein Öl? Ich hätte das Putoline da, sollte passen?


----------



## clemsi (16. März 2020)

Ich hab Motorex 2.5w reingekippt - läuft. Keine Ahnung, was mit dem maxima nicht iO ist bzw. sein soll.
Aktuell hab ich das Problem, dass mein T3 beim Einfedern rauh läuft und Geräusche macht; ich hab den Druck im Bladder noch nicht gecheckt, aber ich vermute sehr stark, dass Luft im Öl ist. 
Gibt es dafür eine "Kurzanleitung"? Das offizielle Servicedings ist mir da schon zu umfangreich- schwierig für mich, den relevanten Part rauszupicken.


----------



## FireGuy (24. März 2020)

irgendwer eine Idee an wen man sich bei Garantie wenden kann? der Shop wo ich meinen Topaz gekauft habe meldet sich nicht, genau so wie cosmic sports....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (24. März 2020)

Glaub bei Garantie bist du hauptsächlich bei Cosmic richtig...
Oder aber du schaust mal die Service Center von DVO durch...
Evtl Lemonshox in Nürnberg oder so?

Muss sagen, dass das Garantiethema muss auch mit am meisten von einem DVO aktuell abhält...


----------



## MoDingens (24. März 2020)

FireGuy schrieb:


> irgendwer eine Idee an wen man sich bei Garantie wenden kann? der Shop wo ich meinen Topaz gekauft habe meldet sich nicht, genau so wie cosmic sports....



Mein Garantiefall wurde vor nem halben Jahr von Cosmic Sports abgewickelt.
Hat zwar 3 Wochen gedauert, sonst aber alles tip top, auch die Kommunikation.
Wenn bei Cosmic Sports aber auch alle im Homeoffice sind, könnte das wohl dauern ?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. März 2020)

Gewährleistung: Dein Händler

Garantie: Cosmic Sports in Fürth, bei mir wars gar kein Stress.

Service: zB Lemon Shox


----------



## FireGuy (24. März 2020)

ich hab die nochmal angeschrieben, erstes mal war Anfang Februar :/


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. März 2020)

Vielleicht mal den Hörer in die Hand nehmen https://cosmicsports.de/contact/

Oder Gsichtsbüchla
https://facebook.com/cosmicsports/?locale2=de_DE


----------



## FireGuy (25. März 2020)

Okay, da muss ich damals Pech gehabt haben: heute schon Emailantwort von Cosmic erhalten, dass ich das einschicken soll und sie reparieren den Dämpfer auf Garantie.


----------



## Rischar (12. April 2020)

Die 3-stufige Druckstufe bei meinem Topaz funktioniert nicht mehr. In jeder Position ist der offen, sprich im Abfahrtsmodus. Ansonsten erhält er sich normal. Muss ich ihn einschicken?


----------



## Hodenschmerz (13. April 2020)

Rischar schrieb:


> Muss ich ihn einschicken?


Wenn du nicht selber an Ersatzteile kommst und ihn zerlegen kannst: Ja, einschicken.
Wenn du an Ersatzteile kommst, Handwerklich geschickt bist, technisches Verständnis über die Funktion dieses Dämpfers hast und sauber arbeiten kannst, mach ihn auf geh auf Fehlersuche und überhole ihn dabei gleich.
Manual kannst hier runterladen: topaz_fullservicev2.pdf
Parts dafür gibts zB bei bike24.de.
(Schöner Fakt beim Topaz: Für sämtliche Arbeiten brauchst du kein Spezialwerkzeug)


----------



## freetourer (27. April 2020)

Ich fahre seit kurzem auch einen Topaz in meinem Murmur.

Der Rahmen hat (leider) wenig Endprogression, daher muss ich die aus dem Dämpfer holen. 

Ich habe nirgends eine Angabe gefunden wieviele Spacer man maximal in die Positiv - Kammer packen darf. Theoretisch denke ich mir mal, dass da alle 5 ja Platz finden könnten.

Gefällt mir nach bisher 2 Tagen schon mal nicht schlecht der Dämpfer - macht aus meinem Rad einen ziemlichen Staubsauger. Wenn ich jetzt noch genügend Progression rausholen kann darf er bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (27. April 2020)

mmmh - Murmur oder Swoop sieht man doch häufiger auch vom Hersteller mit Coil abgebildet. Und dann hat der Rahmen keine Endprogression?
Wenn was Endprogression hat, dann ein Luftdämpfer.


----------



## DerohneName (30. April 2020)

hulster schrieb:


> mmmh - Murmur oder Swoop sieht man doch häufiger auch vom Hersteller mit Coil abgebildet. Und dann hat der Rahmen keine Endprogression?
> Wenn was Endprogression hat, dann ein Luftdämpfer.


Die Starlings gehen super mit nem EXT Storia zB.


----------



## hulster (30. April 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Die Starlings gehen super mit nem EXT Storia zB.



So meinte ich das ja. Deswegen wundert mich die Aussage, dass der Rahmen keine Endprogression haben soll. Die können mit der hydraulischen Kompensation auch nicht alles ausgleichen.


----------



## DerohneName (30. April 2020)

hulster schrieb:


> So meinte ich das ja. Deswegen wundert mich die Aussage, dass der Rahmen keine Endprogression haben soll. Die können mit der hydraulischen Kompensation auch nicht alles ausgleichen.


Vlt ist er gar nicht so linear wie behauptet wird :-D


----------



## hülemüll (6. Mai 2020)

Hat der Druck in der Bladder des T3 auch irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Druckstufe? Oder wird nur der Ölrückfluss beschleunigt?


----------



## Hodenschmerz (6. Mai 2020)

Die Bladder verhindert das Aufschäumen bzw. kavitation des Öles.
Je mehr Druck in der Bladder umso höher auch die Einfederkraft.
Ja, der Druck in der Bladder hat einen EInfluss auf die Druckstufe.

Mehr dazu hier: http://tech.dvosuspension.com/tuning/topaztuning/
unter "understanding the bladder"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolliRolltRund (8. Mai 2020)

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zeischen den Topaz 2 und dem T3?
Wie wirkt sich das dann aus?
Danke!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. Mai 2020)

Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: topaz 2 t3
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Marius96 (10. Juni 2020)

Hab auch seit einiger Zeit mit Luft im Öl zutun. Hab jetzt mal alle Dichtungen getauscht, konnte aber an den alten Dichtungen keinen groben Verschleiß erkennen. Hab deshalb DVO mal angeschrieben, die meinten, man soll bei dem großen Service auch den Bladder tauschen. Obs was bringt, keine Ahnung. Hat denn da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit? Bin mit dem Dämpfer eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber das nervt jetzt etwas, hab den schon zum 3 mal komplett zerlegt und entlüftet usw.


----------



## Rischar (20. Juli 2020)

Ich habe meinen Topaz T3 zerlegt und Kratzer auf der Kolbenstange festgestellt. Auf dem Foto gut sichtbar, oder? Auch leider gut spürbar. Bei Öffnen des Inneren kam dann auch sehr viel Luft/Schaum aus dem Öl. 
Was macht man in so einem Fall? Kann ich die Kolbenstange einzeln bekommen?


----------



## Turm13 (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

weiss evtl jemand wo man decals für den t3 herbekommt? 
google bringt erstaunlich wenige Ergebnisse.
danke und Gruß 
sebastian


----------



## DerohneName (21. Juli 2020)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Topaz T3 zerlegt und Kratzer auf der Kolbenstange festgestellt. Auf dem Foto gut sichtbar, oder? Auch leider gut spürbar. Bei Öffnen des Inneren kam dann auch sehr viel Luft/Schaum aus dem Öl.
> Was macht man in so einem Fall? Kann ich die Kolbenstange einzeln bekommen?


Fährst du zufälligerweise ein Stumpjumper? Da haben viele das Problem, dass die Beschichtung die seitlichen Kräfte nicht "aushält". 

Irgendwo im MTbr Forum zum Stumpjumper Evo (letzte/vorletzte Seite stand es) meinte jemand, dass DVO es getauscht hat.


----------



## Pulvertoastmann (21. Juli 2020)

@Turm13
Bike24 hat recht viele Teile. Versuch es mal dort.
Gruß


----------



## Rischar (22. Juli 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Fährst du zufälligerweise ein Stumpjumper? Da haben viele das Problem, dass die Beschichtung die seitlichen Kräfte nicht "aushält".
> 
> Irgendwo im MTbr Forum zum Stumpjumper Evo (letzte/vorletzte Seite stand es) meinte jemand, dass DVO es getauscht hat.


Ne, ein Jeffsy.


----------



## clemsi (22. Juli 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Fährst du zufälligerweise ein Stumpjumper? Da haben viele das Problem, dass die Beschichtung die seitlichen Kräfte nicht "aushält".
> 
> Irgendwo im MTbr Forum zum Stumpjumper Evo (letzte/vorletzte Seite stand es) meinte jemand, dass DVO es getauscht hat.


Ich fahr ihn im Evo, und bei mir wurde ua der innere Schaft getauscht. Ich hatte ihn seitdem nicht mehr offen um zu schauen, ob die evtl. einen anderen Schaft, sprich aus anderem Material, eingebaut haben und/oder wie aktuelle der Zustand ist - könnte/sollte ich vielleicht mal checken ...


----------



## bonusheft (11. August 2020)

Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit der Zugstufe im Topaz T3? Gestern habe ich einen neuen T3 eingebaut, allerdings kommt mir der Verstellbereich der Zugstufe sehr klein vor. Auch ganz geschlossen ist die Zugstufe noch recht schnell. Ist das normal?

Der Einsteller hat 9 Klicks, wie im Manual beschrieben. Im Moment habe ich ca. 190psi drin. Beim Einfedern hört sich alles "normal" an, also ich höre jetzt kein Zischen oder Geräusche, die auf Luft im Öl schliessen lassen.

Bei der Druckstufe scheint es zu passen, da merke ich deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den Einstellungen.

Probefahrt steht noch aus. Allerdings habe ich Zweifel, ob ich mit dieser schnellen Zugstufe klarkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hodenschmerz (11. August 2020)

bonusheft schrieb:


> ...Auch ganz geschlossen ist die Zugstufe noch recht schnell. Ist das normal?



Nein, da stimmt was nicht, bzw. Meine Zugstufe kann ich nahezu komplett schliessen, so dass das ausfedern Sekunden dauert.


----------



## bonusheft (11. August 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich den Dämpfer wohl einschicken.


----------



## killerale555 (12. August 2020)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit der Zugstufe im Topaz T3? Gestern habe ich einen neuen T3 eingebaut, allerdings kommt mir der Verstellbereich der Zugstufe sehr klein vor. Auch ganz geschlossen ist die Zugstufe noch recht schnell. Ist das normal?
> 
> Der Einsteller hat 9 Klicks, wie im Manual beschrieben. Im Moment habe ich ca. 190psi drin. Beim Einfedern hört sich alles "normal" an, also ich höre jetzt kein Zischen oder Geräusche, die auf Luft im Öl schliessen lassen.
> 
> ...


Servus , ich habe auch einen neuen Topaz und bei 230 Psi und Rebound zu ist der auch noch Recht schnell. Compression funktioniert aber jede Stellung also gehe ich mal davon aus ... das keine Luft im System ist und alles gut ist.


----------



## bonusheft (12. August 2020)

Bei mir ist es halt so, dass das Hinterrad beim Ausfedern leicht springt. Selbst mit mit komplett geschlossener Zugstufe. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass ich damit fahren will. Ich habe ihn gestern wieder ausgebaut und den Händler kontaktiert. Antwort steht noch aus.

Bist Du denn schon mit Deinem Dämpfer unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## killerale555 (13. August 2020)

Das ist bei mir genauso , werde heute die erste Runde drehen und geb dann Bescheit


----------



## --- (13. August 2020)

killerale555 schrieb:


> Compression funktioniert aber jede Stellung also gehe ich mal davon aus ... das keine Luft im System ist und alles gut ist.



Hat der Druckausgleich zur Negativkammer funktioniert? Oder ist die Negativkammer leer?


----------



## killerale555 (13. August 2020)

Ich denke schon , hab in 50 Psi Schritten gefüllt und immer wieder durchgefedert.
Spricht sensationell an.
Hab für 30 % Sag beim Propain Spindrift 230 Psi benötigt , Rebound hab ich mal komplett zugedreht.

Glaube kaum das so ein junger Hersteller , so eine schlechte Qualitätssicherung hat.
In meinem Spectral war ein Fox Dpx2 verbaut , dort war der Rebound auch recht flott noch auch wenn man komplett zugedreht hat.
Denke wenn der Reboundshimstack zu Soft abgestimmt ist , hilft nur umshimen lassen.

Evtl fahr ich zu hohe Drücke für ein Standarttune keine Ahnung.

Werde am Sonntag in nen Bikepark gehen und da seh ich ja wie sich der Renound verhält. So lange es mich nicht aus den Pedalen hebt , is ja alles ok.

Das Hinterrad hebt zwar ab aber das kann man ja durch das Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3 , nicht mit vorne vergleichen.


----------



## bonusheft (13. August 2020)

--- schrieb:


> Hat der Druckausgleich zur Negativkammer funktioniert? Oder ist die Negativkammer leer?


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. 

Aber der Druckausgleich sollte bei mir funktioniert haben, das war beim langsamen Einfedern zu hören. Und beim Luftablassen zieht sich der Dämpfer zusammen. Ausserdem ist das Ansprechverhalten wirklich gut. Fühlt sich recht fluffig an. Das wäre mit (zu) leerer Negativkammer ja eher nicht der Fall.


----------



## killerale555 (13. August 2020)

Also Druck im Piggy war bei mir nur 100 Psi hab ich gemerkt ab Werk.

Wenn ich den Compression Hebel drehe hat das Auswirkungen auf den Rebound.

Bei Gesperrt is der Rebound richtig langsam , somit schließe ich Luft im System aus.
Da is der Shimstack einfach so bei Standart Tune abgestimmt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. August 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Mein Topaz 2 schmatzt nach 150km und max. 5 Tagen/Fahrten Benutzung - wer macht für Deutschland die Garantieabwicklung?



Das wurde auf Garantie behoben.

Jetzt wurde er seitdem nur 3 Wochen lang gefahren und hat jetzt Kratzer auf der Lauffläche


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. September 2020)

DVO hat mich nur an Cosmic verwiesen, und das sagte Cosmic dazu:


			
				Cosmic schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie ich sehe ist der Dämpfer aus einen Giant bzw dort verbaut. Leider gibt es immer wieder mal Probleme mit dieser Kombination.
> 
> Gerne prüfen und Reparieren wir den Dämpfer.
> 
> Einfach mit dem angehängten Retourenschein und Rechnungskopie zu uns schicken....



Heute kam der Dämpfer kommentarlos zurück.
Damper Body kostenlos getauscht, Service wurde auch gemacht.
Mal schaun wie lang ers jetzt mitmacht...


105$ kostet der eigentlich, soll das ein Witz sein?!





						Damper Body Topaz – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com
				




Für den RockShox Monarch kostet der 35€, das reicht ja wohl auch locker!








						Damper Body/IFP Monarch (MY 14-17) 200x57mm, schwarz | Nubuk Bikes
					

Damper Body/IFP Monarch (MY 14-17) 200x57mm, schwarz bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. Oktober 2020)

Für mehr Haltbarkeit beim Trunnion-Modell brauchts wohl diesen piston/seal head:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYZMylO_11E


----------



## mick_1978! (23. Oktober 2020)

Nicht nur da braucht man den neuen Seal Head. In meinem Bronson hatte der alte, grüne Seal Head nach 3 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben.
Im Dichtungssitz zwischen pos und neg Luftkammer gab es einen Haarriss. Aus dem ist dann schön das Öl rausgedrückt worden.

Laut CS Techniker ist DVO das Problem mit den alten Seal Heads bekannt. Diese werden kostenlos auf Garantie gegen die neuen "Alufarbenen" getauscht. Bei mir wurde zusätzlich noch der Dämpferschaft und sämtliche Dichtungen getauscht.


----------



## h.jay (1. November 2020)

leider konnte ich es in der DVO Anleitung nicht finden....
Gibt es eine max. Anzahl an Spacer die man in die Positiv- und Negativkammer einbauen darf? Oder ist es nur durch den Platz limitiert?


----------



## mick_1978! (1. November 2020)

Denke durch den Platz. ISt ja bei Fox, RS auch nicht anders. Fox begrenzt den Platz halt durch Abstandhalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (15. November 2020)

Hab meinen T3 in 210x55 jetzt im Bikemarkt drin
da ich den Rahmen wechseln werde.


----------



## Floh (26. November 2020)

Ich habe den T3 jetzt eine Weile mit 2 Spacern in der Positivkammer und null in der Negativkammer gefahren. War wohl für mein Gewicht (95 kg) zu wenig. Bin jetzt auf 3 positiv und 2 negativ gegangen, konnte aber noch nicht testen. Mein Hauptproblem war bisher, dass der Dämpfer viel zu schnell durch den Federweg gerauscht ist und mit mehr Dämpfung zu hölzern war. Ich hoffe das bringt jetzt was. Außerdem werde ich nochmal mit der Bladder Pressure experimentieren.

Eigentliche Frage:
Leider habe ich beim Aufschieben der Air Can den O-Ring zwischen Positiv- und Negativkammer zerstört. Konnte mir erstmal mit einem anderen O-Ring aus einem Fox Rebuild Kit behelfen, würde mir aber gerne den richtigen O-Ring neu besorgen. Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## michih82 (28. November 2020)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit der Zugstufe im Topaz T3? Gestern habe ich einen neuen T3 eingebaut, allerdings kommt mir der Verstellbereich der Zugstufe sehr klein vor. Auch ganz geschlossen ist die Zugstufe noch recht schnell. Ist das normal?
> 
> Der Einsteller hat 9 Klicks, wie im Manual beschrieben. Im Moment habe ich ca. 190psi drin. Beim Einfedern hört sich alles "normal" an, also ich höre jetzt kein Zischen oder Geräusche, die auf Luft im Öl schliessen lassen.
> 
> ...



Habe das selbe Problem, habe die Zugstufe komplett zu und er federt recht schnell aus. 

Gibt's da eine Lösung? 

Mfg Michael


----------



## bonusheft (28. November 2020)

Leider bin ich da nicht weitergekommen. Den o.g. Dämpfer hatte ich reklamiert und den Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen. Reparieren wollte der Händler nicht.

Hatte mir dann nochmal einen Topaz woanders bestellt. Da war die Zugstufe zwar langsamer, aber immer noch zu schnell. Bin diesen Dämpfer zweimal gefahren und er hatte eigentlich einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht. Nur war er mir durch die schnelle Zugstufe immer noch zu kickend obwohl ich schon mit sehr viel Sag unterwegs war. Schade, denn mit passender Zugstufe hätte ich ihn gerne behalten.

Habe ihn dann zurückgeschickt und fahre jetzt einen X2. Da stimmt zumindest der Verstellbereich der Zugstufen. Ob der wirklich mehr kann als der Topaz will ich jetzt nicht bewerten.


----------



## michih82 (28. November 2020)

Ok, bei mir ist es grenzwertig. Geht gerade so. 
Hmm vielleicht mehr Volumenspacer in die Postivkammer, dafür weniger Druck? Habe im Moment 2 drinnen. 

Mfg Michael


----------



## bonusheft (28. November 2020)

Auf solche Experimente hatte ich keine Lust. Du erhöhst die Progression um eine nicht passende Zugstufe auszugleichen.


----------



## mick_1978! (28. November 2020)

Check mal die O Ringe der äußeren Luftkammer. Ich meine ich hatte so nen Thema mal und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass da der O Ring zwischen den beiden Kammern leicht verschoben war.


----------



## michih82 (29. November 2020)

Die Dichtung zwischen den Kammern wenn undicht ist, zieht er sich normalerweise zusammen. 
Ich rufe am Montag mal in Fürth beim DVO Service an. Vielleicht haben die ja ne idee. 

Mfg Michael


----------



## mick_1978! (29. November 2020)

Hat der Dämpfer ds Problem von Anfang an gehabt oder erst nach einiger Zeit?

Bei mir ist vor kurzem der Seal Head gerissen. Wurde auf Garantie getauscht.


----------



## michih82 (29. November 2020)

Der Dämpfer ist neu. Also von Anfang an.
Wie hat sich das dann bemerkbar gemacht? 

Mfg Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (29. November 2020)

Relativ schnell schmatzen. Luft im Öl. War nach dem entlüften sofort wieder da.
Beim erneuten entlüften dann am Schluss bei offener Luftkammer Luft auf n AGB gegeben. Da hat es am Seal Head an der Dichtung raus geblubbert.


----------



## 0gez (29. November 2020)

http://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/DVO-Set-Up-Guide-shock-2020.pdf
		


Empfehle allen die Probleme bei dem Setup ihres Dämpfers haben o.g. Manual. Das Manual scheint speziell für die Giant + Dvo Modelle geschrieben worden zu sein. Interessant ist, dass da explizit auf die Auswirkungen der Spacer eingegangen wird. Vlt hilft es wem weiter.







						GIANT FACTORY OFF-ROAD TEAM PARTNERS WITH DVO SUSPENSION – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com


----------



## Exxun (15. Dezember 2020)

Hat jmd einen Tipp wie ich am besten den o ring abbekomme damit ich die spacer ändern kann. Meiner ist sehr fest und habe Angst den kaputt zu machen.


----------



## michih82 (15. Dezember 2020)

Einfach mit links und rechts am Dämpfer mit Zeigefinger und Daumen noch oben schieben. Dann kannst ihn runter ziehen.

MFG Michael


----------



## michih82 (24. Dezember 2020)

0gez schrieb:


> http://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/DVO-Set-Up-Guide-shock-2020.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe den Dämpfer eingestellt. Die Bauernweisheit das ein Rad nicht abspringen darf ist wohl falsch. Der Dämpfer arbeitet sehr gut. Habe zum Vergleich einen getunten vivid Air. Den dvo ziehe ich da vor 😉.

MFG Michael


----------



## h.jay (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Hab heute beim Bikepflegen folgende Abnutzung an der Dämpferlauffläche entdeckt. Spürbar ist zum Glück noch nichts, nur erkennbar.
Ist das erwartbar nach 1500km Laufleistung?
Hab ich da ne Chance auf Garantie bzw Gewährleistung?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. Januar 2021)

Nein.
Ja.

Eine Seite weiter vorne: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dvo-topaz-t3-und-topaz-2-sammelthread.888997/page-3#post-16845865


----------



## h.jay (3. Januar 2021)

oh .. den Beitrag hab ich irgendwie übersehen. Danke für den Hinweis.
Da ich im eh noch mal zum Händler muss, wird der Dämpfer eben auch mit eingepackt.

vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## wartool (3. Januar 2021)

War es nicht so, dass beim IBIS öfters solche Schäden auftraten? Zumindest beim Coil wars wohl öfters.. Könnte auch am Rahmen liegen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (3. Januar 2021)

Ja, das hab ich auch gelesen, allerdings ausschließlich beim coil. Werde morgen mal meinen Händler anschreiben...


----------



## isartrailsurfer (18. Februar 2021)

Mein Topaz2 schmazt ziemlich wenn ich den Platformhebel auf die mittlere Stellung bringe. Ist das normal, oder ist da Luft im Öl?


----------



## Derwinter08 (18. Februar 2021)

Hey, bei meinen war das auch so, irgendwann haben die Hebel Stellungen garnichst mehr gebracht bei mir war Luft drin haben ihn dann eingeschickt.


----------



## 0gez (19. Februar 2021)

isartrailsurfer schrieb:


> Mein Topaz2 schmazt ziemlich wenn ich den Platformhebel auf die mittlere Stellung bringe. Ist das normal, oder ist da Luft im Öl?


Hast du den Luftdruck im Reservoir gecheckt?


----------



## lomu (23. Februar 2021)

Mein Topaz T3 ist heute gekommen. Bestellt habe ich 210x55, er trägt die Bezeichnung 210x55/50. ich gehe davon aus, dass bei diesem Modell der Hub je nach Einstellung verwendet werden kann. Kann mir jemand sagen wie das intern umgesetzt wird und woran ich sehen kann (außer Luft ablassen und komplett einfedern) ob er wirklich die 55 bringt?


----------



## Derwinter08 (23. Februar 2021)

Abend bei mir war 60/65 es wurden mit einem internen Spacer gelöst bei dir sollte der also nicht verbaut sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomu (23. Februar 2021)

Derwinter08 schrieb:


> Abend bei mir war 60/65 es wurden mit einem internen Spacer gelöst bei dir sollte der also nicht verbaut sein .


Eben bin ich fündig geworden... das müsste der Spacer sein






						DVO Topaz T3 air - Hub reduzieren
					

Hi, hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiter helfen... Bin auf der Suche nach diesem kleinen 5mm Spacer um den Federweg des Topaz T3 zu reduzieren. Würde gerne von 65 auf 60mm Hub umbauen kann aber leider nirgends dieses Teil finden...  Wäre super wenn mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle oder ne Bestellnummer...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Derwinter08 (23. Februar 2021)

Genau


----------



## mick_1978! (24. Februar 2021)

Ist alles auf der Homepage zu finden. 






						Topaz | DVO Suspension Tech Website
					






					tech.dvosuspension.com


----------



## Spooniak (28. Februar 2021)

Ich habe bei meinem Topaz T3 Volumenspacer gerade verbaut. Nun sitzt wieder alles zusammen, aber irgendwie kommt mir das Spaltmaß zwischen der Kammer und dem Body zu groß vor. Der O-Ring sitzt wo er soll und ich kann die Kammer auch nicht weiter hochdrücken. Ist das also so normal? Vllt kann ja jemand den Spalt mit dem Spaltmaß bei seinem T3 vergleichen...


----------



## hülemüll (28. Februar 2021)

Da fehlt noch n Stückchen...


----------



## Spooniak (28. Februar 2021)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch n Stückchen...



Die Kammer sitzt am Anschlag (s.h. roter Kreis). Mich wundert die Lücke (gelber Pfeil). Auch mit mehr Kraftaufwand lässt sich die bestehende Lücke nicht minimieren... Oder ist das eine gewisse Art von Produktionstoleranz?


----------



## tibo13 (1. März 2021)

Da passt was nicht. Wenn die Kammer richtig sitzt ist da definitiv kein Spalt. Das letzte Stückchen muss man schon mit etwas Nachdruck draufschieben. Ansonsten die Kammer nochmal abmachen und gucken, ob die O-Ringe alle richtig sitzen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. März 2021)

Die Luftkammer drunter gscheit festgeschraubt?


----------



## Spooniak (1. März 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Die Luftkammer drunter gscheit festgeschraubt?



Ist die geschraubt oder gepresst? Wollte da nicht mit Gewalt dran drehen ohne zu wissen was ich eigentlich mache...

Oder meinst du den Luftkammerbehälter (kein Plan wie das Ding richtig heißt), s.h. blauer Pfeil? 






Weil der sitzt bündig am Anschlag wie man ja beim oberen Foto (roter Kreis) sehen kann.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. März 2021)

So festschrauben:





Natürlich ist das geschraubt, wie soll man sonst an den Dämpfer rankommen.
Also das wo du die weißen Ringerl draufgesteckt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooniak (1. März 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> So festschrauben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha... Geil, das war es. Und ich wundere mich hier die ganze Zeit was da falsch sein könnte. Naja, Coil Fahrer halt 

Danke @JohSch


----------



## Seightx (22. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Travel-Spacern in 2,5 und 5 mm. Gestern war der 5 mm noch bei Nubuk Bikes gelistet, heute leider nicht mehr. :-(
Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen in der Kiste liegen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. März 2021)

Seightx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach Travel-Spacern in 2,5 und 5 mm. Gestern war der 5 mm noch bei Nubuk Bikes gelistet, heute leider nicht mehr. :-(
> Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen in der Kiste liegen?
> ...


...ich warte trotz telefonischer Anfrage, Absicherung und Sonderbestellung bei Cosmic Sports auch schon seit Wochen...


----------



## mick_1978! (22. März 2021)

Früher zu Zeiten des DHX5 Air habe ich zur Not Volumenspacer aus den großen runden Süßigkeiten Packungen gefertigt. Hersteller fängt mit H an. 

Reichen euch die mitgelieferten Spacer nicht aus? Ich hatte auch lange herum geeiert und mich dann an DVO gewandt um Tipps für die Abstimmung auf meinen Rahmen zu bekommen. Keine 2 Tage später hatte ich einen Setup Tipp und fahre seit dem sehr zufrieden durch die Gegend.


----------



## Seightx (22. März 2021)

Es geht nicht um Volumenspacer.


----------



## mick_1978! (22. März 2021)

Oh man......my bad.   
Sorry.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. März 2021)

Bike24 hat auch nix:
https://www.bike24.de/p1376839.html 

Fragt halt mal DVO direkt, sollens halt mal was rüberschicken:





						Travel Spacer Topaz – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com


----------



## Seightx (22. März 2021)

User *F124 *hat noch einen 5 mm Spacer und Cosmicsports hat mir geantwortet, dass sie in den nächsten Tagen neue Spacer erwarten und sie dann auch zeitnah z.B. wieder bei bike24 zu haben sein werden.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, hab mir die Tage einen Topaz T3 in mein Mega eingebaut. Sind bei euch die Rebound Klicks auch so schlecht erfühlbar, bzw. klickt es bei euch auch etwas undefiniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjbweb (27. März 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hab mir die Tage einen Topaz T3 in mein Mega eingebaut. Sind bei euch die Rebound Klicks auch so schlecht erfühlbar, bzw. klickt es bei euch auch etwas undefiniert?


Ja, leider.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. März 2021)

bjbweb schrieb:


> Ja, leider.


Ok danke.


----------



## prof.66 (8. April 2021)

Ich hab vor kurzem einen gebrauchten Topaz für mein Meta TR gekauft, nun hab ich festgestellt das der Dämpfer binnen drei Tage 30psi an Druck verliert.

Hatte das von euch auch schonmal jemand ? Reicht da ein kleiner Service oder muss da ein großer gemacht werden ?


----------



## 0gez (12. April 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzem einen gebrauchten Topaz für mein Meta TR gekauft, nun hab ich festgestellt das der Dämpfer binnen drei Tage 30psi an Druck verliert.
> 
> Hatte das von euch auch schonmal jemand ? Reicht da ein kleiner Service oder muss da ein großer gemacht werden ?


Das kann schon mal vorkommen. Baue den Dämpfer aus und nimm alle spacer raus. Den dämpfer einmal komplett reinigen und wieder einfetten. Einbauen und wieder aufpumpen. Danach sollte es wieder gehen


----------



## prof.66 (12. April 2021)

Alles klar danke, werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Seebl (12. April 2021)

Kann helfen, muss es aber nicht, würde ich aber einfach mal machen. Sonst sind neue Dichtungen in der Luftkammer bzw. ein kleiner Service fällig.

Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass du bei Luftverlust einen großen Service machen bzw. an die Dämpfung musst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (12. April 2021)

Das war ja nur ne Frage ob da ein kleiner Service reichen würde, den kann ich ja ggf. selbst machen da ja ein kompletter Dichtungssatz dem Dämpfer beiliegt.


----------



## pfalz (14. April 2021)

Vielleicht ist einfach nur der Ventileinsatz ein wenig locker, hatte ich mal..


----------



## milhouse (19. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte bitte auch mal einen Rat zu meinem Topaz 3, ich glaube irgendwas stimmt damit nicht aber ich weiß nicht was.
Verbaut in einem Nomad 3, ich wiege fahrfertig knapp über 70kg. 

Auf dem verlinkten Video sind nur 130 PSI in der Hauptkammer was natürlich viel zu wenig ist. Aber trotzdem ist der Hinterbau super straff und ich muss mein ganzes Gewicht aufbringen damit er überhaupt arbeitet.
Bladder hat 170 PSI. 
Spacer sind auf dem Video keine verbaut, ich habe aber mit 1 oder 2 in der Positiv-Kammer den gleichen Effekt. Auch Spacer in der Negativkammer ändern nichts.

Zum Befüllen der Negativkammer bin ich wie in der Beschreibung vorgegangen. Alle 50 PSI einfedern und auch mal 2-3 Sekunden halten usw.









						Dropbox - File Deleted
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com
				




Was übersehe ich hier oder was mache ich falsch? Oder was stimmt mit dem Dämpfer nicht?


 Danke schon mal und Gruß
milhouse


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. April 2021)

milhouse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bräuchte bitte auch mal einen Rat zu meinem Topaz 3, ich glaube irgendwas stimmt damit nicht aber ich weiß nicht was.
> Verbaut in einem Nomad 3, ich wiege fahrfertig knapp über 70kg.
> ...


Wie oft hast du nach dem komplett befüllen komprimiert, bei mir sind es meistens 5-10 Mal, erst danach hat der Dämpfer das sanfte Ansprechverhalten. Ich pumpe danach aber noch Mal auf den gewünschten Druck auf, falls ein weiterer Ausgleich der Kammern nötig ist.


----------



## milhouse (19. April 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du nach dem komplett befüllen komprimiert, bei mir sind es meistens 5-10 Mal, erst danach hat der Dämpfer das sanfte Ansprechverhalten. Ich pumpe danach aber noch Mal auf den gewünschten Druck auf, falls ein weiterer Ausgleich der Kammern nötig ist.



5-10 Mal reicht gar nicht, hab ihn gerade glaub ich mehr als 20 Mal komprimiert und ändert daran nichts....


----------



## mick_1978! (19. April 2021)

Es reicht eigentlich einmal alle 50 psi zu komprimieren. Wenn du den Dämpfer langsam kompremierst, hörst du in etwa beim DVO Logo auf dem Kolben ein leichtes zischen.

Sitzen die Dichtungen der Luftkammern richtig? Wenn die nicht sitzen, kann das zu einem solchen Effekt führen.


----------



## milhouse (20. April 2021)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Es reicht eigentlich einmal alle 50 psi zu komprimieren. Wenn du den Dämpfer langsam kompremierst, hörst du in etwa beim DVO Logo auf dem Kolben ein leichtes zischen.
> 
> Sitzen die Dichtungen der Luftkammern richtig? Wenn die nicht sitzen, kann das zu einem solchen Effekt führen.



Ja alle 3 Dichtungen sitzen sauber in den "Führungen". 

Ein Zischen hab ich bei allen Versuchen leider nie gehört....


----------



## prabbatel (20. April 2021)

wie ist es denn, wenn du auf den pedalen stehst und etwas springst oder wenn du einen kleinen Drop fährst?
In dem Video benutzt du ja erst mal nur dein Körpergewicht und kommst auf knapp 50% Federweg.
Mehr schaffe ich durch runterdrücken, wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe auch nicht


----------



## Symion (21. April 2021)

Möglich das ein Defekt der Negativkammer vorliegt. Entweder ist da die Dichtung defekt, oder die Nut in der Luftkammer fehlt.
Habe ich so auch schon einmal bei einem Vivid Air gesehen.


----------



## milhouse (21. April 2021)

prabbatel schrieb:


> wie ist es denn, wenn du auf den pedalen stehst und etwas springst oder wenn du einen kleinen Drop fährst?
> In dem Video benutzt du ja erst mal nur dein Körpergewicht und kommst auf knapp 50% Federweg.
> Mehr schaffe ich durch runterdrücken, wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe auch nicht



Wenn ich auf den Pedalen stehe und mit voller Kraft wippe federt er schon ein. Aber im ersten Drittel hat er ein Losbrechmoment eines Hardtails. Und das halt bei 130 PSI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milhouse (21. April 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Möglich das ein Defekt der Negativkammer vorliegt. Entweder ist da die Dichtung defekt, oder die Nut in der Luftkammer fehlt.
> Habe ich so auch schon einmal bei einem Vivid Air gesehen.


Ich würde jetzt nochmal die Luftkammer säubern und die Dichtungen prüfen. Wenns nicht besser wird dürfte ich ihn dir dann mal schicken? 
Danke


----------



## Symion (21. April 2021)

Klar, in diesem Falle eine Nachricht schicken.


----------



## henkin (7. Juni 2021)

Hat jemand einen 5mm Spacer für mich, um den Federweg des Topaz T3 zu reduzieren? Bitte gerne per PN.


----------



## mick_1978! (8. Juni 2021)

Leider nur 7 mm. 
Bike24 hat einen 2,5er und zwei 7,5er. Der 5er braucht 11 bis 12 Tage.


----------



## mschoch (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte auch das Problem mit Kratzern in der Lauffläche nach wenigen Ausfahrt. Bike24 hat mir dafür glücklicherweise direkt einen neuen T3 geschickt.
Nun habe ich bei dem neuen Dämpfer schon das zweite Mal das Problem, dass es mir bei einer härteren Kompression eine Dichtung raus gedrückt hat und Öl aus dem Dämpfer tritt. 
Beim ersten Mal war es der O-Ring an der Entlüftungsschraube, beim zweiten Mal ist es jetzt der O-Ring am Rebound Rädchen. Hatte jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem?
Bin jeweils mit Druckstufe in der Mittelstellung unterwegs gewesen. Könnte das der Grund sein?
Ist in einem 2018er Spindrift verbaut

Bin eigentlich super zufrieden mit der Performance, aber 3 Defekte in 6 Monaten sprechen nicht gerade für gute Qualität.

Grüße


----------



## henkin (13. Juni 2021)

mschoch schrieb:


> Hatte jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem?


Ja, genau das selbe. 1x O-Ring am Rebound Rädchen  (Garantie Repertur durch Comic Sports) und dann Entlüftungsschraube und kurze Zeit später wieder Öl aus dem Dämpfer am Rebound Rädchen, alles innerhalb von 4 Monaten.
Habe einen neuen Topaz vor 5 Wochen von Comic Sports bekommen.
Am anderen Rad läuft der Topaz schon seit 2019 ohne solche Probleme.
Ich weiss auch nicht recht was ich vom Topaz halten soll. Licht und Schatten sind nah beieinander..


----------



## hülemüll (17. Juni 2021)

Lässt sich der T3 Air „quick and dirty“ entlüften oder muss ich ihn dafür demontieren bzw. servicen? Jetzt, nach einem Jahr habe ich Schmatzgeräusche, die aber nach ein paar mal Einfedern so gut wie verschwinden.


----------



## mick_1978! (17. Juni 2021)

Quick n dirty geht.

Die Schmatzgeräusche kommen ja aber irgendwoher. Kurzfristig geht das aber bestimmt.

Einfach mal bei DVO das Servicemanual durchgehen.


----------



## henkin (17. Juni 2021)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Lässt sich der T3 Air „quick and dirty“


ja, gibts ne kurzanleitung hier irgendwo. bei mir hats geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mschoch (17. Juni 2021)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Lässt sich der T3 Air „quick and dirty“ entlüften oder muss ich ihn dafür demontieren bzw. servicen? Jetzt, nach einem Jahr habe ich Schmatzgeräusche, die aber nach ein paar mal Einfedern so gut wie verschwinden.





			http://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/topaz_fullservicev3.pdf


----------



## hülemüll (17. Juni 2021)

Sieht kompliziert aus. Im Manual fehlen leider auch ein paar Abbildungen.

Quick‘n Dirty hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt


----------



## mick_1978! (18. Juni 2021)

Rebound ganz auf
Druckstufenhebel ganz auf
Reverb Entlüftungsspritze mit 2,5er Öl befüllen
Luft in der Hauptkammer und Ausgleichsbehälter ablassen
Dämpfer am Dämpferauge einspannen
Luftkammer lösen und abziehen
Grüne Entlüftungsschraube herausdrehen (Start im Manual Schritt 77)
Entlüftungsspritze einschrauben
Dämpfer im 20° Winkel schräg stellen, so dass die Öffnung tief steht (Entgegen der Abbildung im Manual)
Dämpfer langsam durch den Hub bewegen und immer eine Pause zwischen hoch und runter
Wenn keine Luft mehr raus kommt....alles bene
Alles wieder auf Anfang
In 15 min sollte das erledigt sein.


----------



## hülemüll (18. Juni 2021)

Mega! Vielen Dank!


----------



## mick_1978! (18. Juni 2021)

Achja.....DVO empfiehlt jedes Öl außer Maxima und Rock Shox. Gerne Motorex, Mit um, etc..


----------



## hülemüll (18. Juni 2021)

Ca. 12-13 Jahre altes 2.5er Putoline habe ich hier noch liegen. Wird sowas schlecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (19. Juni 2021)

Nicht wenn du es filterst. 😅


----------



## killerale555 (20. Juni 2021)

Servus 

Habe den Topaz jetzt seit August 2020 und bin damit max 10-15 Tage gefahren.
Bike wurde nach jedem Fahrtag geputzt , auch die Fahrwerk Laufflächen.

Heute war ich einen Tag Bikepark fahren und am Ende vom Tag , hab ich einen Schock beim Putzen bekommen ...

Bilder sprechen für sich.

Ohman der Tag is gelaufen.
Ich weiß nicht was da passiert is.

Bike war ein Propain Spindrift von 2018.


----------



## Symion (20. Juni 2021)

Dann schick ihn doch auf Garantie ein.
Der Abstreifer vom Topaz ist kein Knaller und bei Spindrift ist der Dämpfer voll im Beschuss. Ein paar Tage davon bei Matsch und Wetter gefahren?


----------



## killerale555 (20. Juni 2021)

Ja ich werde ihn mal einschicken.

Ja zwei Tage Matsch aber am Ende vom Tag immer geputzt .
Heute morgen hab ich erst die Laufflächen gereinigt und alles war top .
Dann bin ich 4 Stunden bei Sonne gefahren und am  Abend sah er plötzlich so aus 🤮


----------



## Symion (20. Juni 2021)

Der Schmutz saß sicher unter dem Abstreifer, da hat man von außen keine Chance.
Nach so kurzer darf das aber nicht passieren.


----------



## mschoch (21. Juni 2021)

killerale555 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Habe den Topaz jetzt seit August 2020 und bin damit max 10-15 Tage gefahren.
> Bike wurde nach jedem Fahrtag geputzt , auch die Fahrwerk Laufflächen.
> ...


Mein erster Topaz sah auch so aus nach wenigen Ausfahrten. Ebenfalls 2018er Spindrift. Hab den eingeschickt und einen neuen bekommen.
Den hatte ich jetzt bei Cosmic Sports, um ihn neu abdichten zu lassen. Da gabs wohl ein Montagefehler.
Lief super schnell, hab den letzte Woche Montag hin geschickt und Freitag hatte ich ihn wieder.


----------



## killerale555 (28. Juni 2021)

Wow heute schon wieder zurück von Cosmic Sport, top die Jungs ! 

Anscheinend wurde auch ein neuer Kopf verbaut > Silber.

Hab jetz auch mal den Travelspacer raus und fahre den Dämpfer jetzt mit 65 mm statt 60 mm Hub im Spindrift.
Ohne Luft mal eingefedert , kein Rahmenkontakt 

Ergibt dann ja quasi statt 180 mm Federweg > 195 mm.


----------



## mick_1978! (29. Juni 2021)

Dann hattest du das gleiche Thema mit dem Sealhead wie ich.
Bei mir war dieser gerissen. CS hat vermutet, dass zu große seitliche Kräfte darauf wirken. Der neue Sealhead ist wesentlich größer und massiver.


----------



## hülemüll (30. Juni 2021)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Rebound ganz auf
> Druckstufenhebel ganz auf
> Reverb Entlüftungsspritze mit 2,5er Öl befüllen
> Luft in der Hauptkammer und Ausgleichsbehälter ablassen
> ...



Da habe ich mir jetzt richtig was zerschossen. Entlüftet wie beschrieben. Aber dann... Erst kam kein richtiger Druck auf die Bladder, blubberte an der Seite Luft raus und nun schlürft und rumpelt er nur noch. Zudem sind Zug- und Druckstufe quasi nicht mehr vorhanden...

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## mick_1978! (1. Juli 2021)

Gute Frage.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde dann den Dämpfer mal nach Anleitung komplett demontieren, reinigen, zusammenbauen und neu befüllen. Die Dichtungen erst mal so lassen wie sie sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (1. Juli 2021)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Da habe ich mir jetzt richtig was zerschossen. Entlüftet wie beschrieben. Aber dann... Erst kam kein richtiger Druck auf die Bladder, blubberte an der Seite Luft raus und nun schlürft und rumpelt er nur noch. Zudem sind Zug- und Druckstufe quasi nicht mehr vorhanden...
> 
> Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


Hatte ich auch erst. Keine Schäden an den Teilen erkennbar.

Lösen lies sich das nur durch Bladder und Deckeltausch.


----------



## hülemüll (1. Juli 2021)

Habe Bladder nun raus u wieder rein. Keine Schäden. Neues Grease drauf (RSP slickkick). Vorher den „Klick“ mit dem 3mm Hex gemacht. Was pumpt ihr nach dem Entlüften zuerst auf? Die Bladder und dann die Luftkammer? Oder Bladder vielleicht schon während des Entlüftens? Die drückt doch sicher auch noch was weg.


----------



## hülemüll (1. Juli 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch erst. Keine Schäden an den Teilen erkennbar.
> 
> Lösen lies sich das nur durch Bladder und Deckeltausch.


Bladder hält die Luft nicht mehr... Drückt immer noch an der Seite raus. Jetzt noch mal eben eine neue Bladder finden 

Kennt ihr eine Bezugsquelle, die aktuell liefert?


----------



## Symion (1. Juli 2021)

Aktuell ausverkauft und Dtl. Warte selbst.


----------



## hülemüll (1. Juli 2021)

Ich überlege jetzt schon, mit ganz flachen O-Ringen zu experimentieren. Zwischen Bladder und Deckel in die Nut. 
entweder hält es oder nicht


----------



## Hodenschmerz (2. Juli 2021)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Was pumpt ihr nach dem Entlüften zuerst auf? Die Bladder und dann die Luftkammer?


Wenn die Hydraulik geschlossen ist, erst die Bladder pumpen. Die Luftkammer braucht keine Luft. Du musst auch nicht soweit zusammenbauen, dass du die Luftkammer füllen könntest. Entlüfte erst die Hydraulik über den Bleedport.


hülemüll schrieb:


> Oder Bladder vielleicht schon während des Entlüftens?


Nein. Niemals nie. Die dehnt sich soweit aus, dass sie unten am Ventil ansteht & verletzt wird.
Eher Bleedpoert schliessen, ca 50psi auf die Bladder, Dämpder auf den Kopf und von Hand mehrmals durchfedern und so die Luft aus dem AGB holen. Dann Bladder wieder entleeren und Bleedport öffnen und schauen ob noch Luft aus diesem kommt. Wiederholen bis keine Luft mehr kommt beim öffnen des Ports. Du hörst auch, wenn da noch Luft durch den Shimstack pumpst.


----------



## GhostKA (8. Juli 2021)

Hab mal kurz quergelesen hier, fahre den Topaz im Ripmo AF und hatte jetzt schon 2 Mal in kurzer Zeit den Defekt, dass massiv Öl aus dem Rebound-Versteller austritt. Cosmic war beim ersten Mal super schnell, jetzt hatte ich Gabel und Dämpfer dort und es hat etwas gedauert. Auf meine Frage warum das passiert, meinte Cosmic, dass der Dämpfer im Ripmo zu sehr quer belastet wird. Habe vorhin gelesen, dass dort ein O-Ring rausgedrückt wird...hat das Problem noch jemand? Ist ja kein Zustand, alle paar Wochen das Teil einzuschicken. Gibt es evtl ein verbessertes Teil o.ä. ?


----------



## hülemüll (14. Juli 2021)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Ich überlege jetzt schon, mit ganz flachen O-Ringen zu experimentieren. Zwischen Bladder und Deckel in die Nut.
> entweder hält es oder nicht


So, die Bladder ist wieder dicht. Die Lieferzeit der Bladder (4-5Wochen) überbrücke ich mit einem Kinderhaargummi, das ich in die Nut des Deckels gelegt habe. Bladder drüber, dicht! 
😂 Noch...


----------



## hülemüll (15. Juli 2021)

Jetzt funktioniert der Topaz wieder...   Fast! Denn wenn das Rad ein paar Stunden stand, geht es mit extrem hohen Losbrechmoment los. Wie ein Lockout. Nach dem ersten Einfedern federt er ohne Zugstufe hart aus, ganz ohne Dämpfung. Aber ohne Schlürfen und Schmatzen. Nach zwei, drei Hüben greift die Dämpfung allmählich und arbeitet sauber und ruhig. Nach ein paar Stunden Stillstand das Gleiche wieder. Man hört aber keine Luft im Öl! Was stimmt da jetzt wieder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (18. Juli 2021)

Moin!
Beim AirCan-Service, sehe ich das richtig, dass dvo hier KEIN öl in die Luftkammer gibt zur Schmierung? Bei meinen FOX- und RS-Dämpfern musste da immer son bissel "schweres" Schmieröl rein UND das Fett (zB sram butter) an die Dichtungen. DVO nimmt hier kein Öl, nur bissel Fett an die Dichtungen+Hülse von Innen!?
Danke für Tipps+Hilfe!


----------



## Symion (18. Juli 2021)

Dementsprechend verschleißen die Teile auch schnell.
Mach es wie bei Rock Shox wenn du länger etwas davon haben willst.


----------



## machmit (18. Juli 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Dementsprechend verschleißen die Teile auch schnell.
> Mach es wie bei Rock Shox wenn du länger etwas davon haben willst.


thanx!
hab mich auch echt schon gewundert.


----------



## machmit (18. Juli 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Dementsprechend verschleißen die Teile auch schnell.
> Mach es wie bei Rock Shox wenn du länger etwas davon haben willst.


also tut auch dieses blaue dämpfer-öl von fox? - quasi "alle" dämpfer-/gabel-schmieröle.
das maxima von RS? beim dämpfungsöl schreibt DVO extra "kein maxima". --zur schmierung in der luftkammer sollte das maxima 5w45 (oder so) aber tun?
danke!

EDIT: nen anderer monarch musste service haben. im video von RS nimmt der "suspension manager" 0w30. - check. passt also, wie erwartet überall (gabel+dämpfer), ab jetzt also nur 0w30. - es sollte aber sicher jedes schmieröl tun; je nach hersteller scheint das ja v.a. im dämpfer von eher "flüssiger" bis "blaue pampe" alles zu gehen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. Juli 2021)

Bei Topaz2 Maestro Dämpfern ist der Hub ja von zB 65 auf 62,5 reduziert. 
Das leider nicht mit den normalen Plastik-Travel Spacern, sondern mit einer Metallscheibe.

@CosmicSports  sagt:


			
				CosmicSports schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Dämpfer ist vermutlich einer aus Metall mit 2,5mm verbaut.
> 
> Dieser ist nicht wie die Kunststoffvariante auf die Kolbenstange geklippt. Hier muss der Dämpfer zerlegt werden.
> ....
> ...



Oder hat schonmal jemand den Metallspacer mit dem 2,5mm Plastikspacer kombiniert zu 5mm?

+ wo gibts die Plastikspacer gerade überhaupt?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. Juli 2021)

Achtung beim Topaz2!

Die Kunststoffspacer passen da gar nicht.



			
				Cosmic Sports schrieb:
			
		

> Hierbei handelt es sich jedoch um einen Trunnion Topaz 2. Der Dämpfer hat leider einen Anderen Kopf. Die Kunststoff spacer passen hier leider nicht.
> Nun Hätten wir die Möglichkeit einen weiteren Metallspacer mit 2,5mm zu verbauen.



Also im Zweifel einen normalen Topaz kaufen, selbst für ein Giant vll, weil zb Reign 27,5 und Reign 29 haben ja auch 205x62,5 bzw. 60, also unterschiedliche Hübe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mschoch (29. Juli 2021)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz quergelesen hier, fahre den Topaz im Ripmo AF und hatte jetzt schon 2 Mal in kurzer Zeit den Defekt, dass massiv Öl aus dem Rebound-Versteller austritt. Cosmic war beim ersten Mal super schnell, jetzt hatte ich Gabel und Dämpfer dort und es hat etwas gedauert. Auf meine Frage warum das passiert, meinte Cosmic, dass der Dämpfer im Ripmo zu sehr quer belastet wird. Habe vorhin gelesen, dass dort ein O-Ring rausgedrückt wird...hat das Problem noch jemand? Ist ja kein Zustand, alle paar Wochen das Teil einzuschicken. Gibt es evtl ein verbessertes Teil o.ä. ?


Ich hatte das Problem schon 2 Mal. Habe den Topaz im Spindrift.
Beim ersten Mal hat Cosmic die Dichtungen getauscht und als ich den Defekt dann 4 Wochen später wieder hatte, habe ich einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen. Cosmic ist echt schnell, aber alle 4 Wochen den Dämpfer einschicken ist halt wirklich nervig.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Juli 2021)

Querbelastung: Frag Cosmic / schau nach ob du schon den neuen, silbernen Sealhead hast.

Siehe hier im Thread


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. September 2021)

Tada, ist er wieder kaputt: 

Undicht, Dichtung am Rebound geflogen bei Trail ohne Sprünge oder sonstwas.



Zwei Riefen in der Lauffläche hatte er aber auch wieder, ohne dass ich was gefunden hätte.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (3. September 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Tada, ist er wieder kaputt:
> 
> Undicht, Dichtung am Rebound geflogen bei Trail ohne Sprünge oder sonstwas.
> 
> ...


Das ist natürlich echt Mist. In welchem Rahmen fährst du den Dämpfer?

Fahr meinen seit März diesen Jahres im 2018er Mega 275 und bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## supperharry (3. September 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Tada, ist er wieder kaputt:
> 
> Undicht, Dichtung am Rebound geflogen bei Trail ohne Sprünge oder sonstwas.


Sowas ist mir beim Monarch passiert. Mein Topaz läuft noch gut.


----------



## Efquix (12. September 2021)

Hallo. Sorry falls die Frage zum 2 mal kommt. Mein Handy spinnt und ich kann die andete seiten des threads nicht aufrufen.

Also ich hab nen Topaz2 Maestro. Der war in meinem Reign Advanced drinne.

Das ist mein erster von DVO, daher hab  ich 2 Fragen.
Ich hatte nen Stuckdown und da es eh soweit ist wollt ich grad nen Service machen.

1. Ich finde nur bei probikeshop ein dichtsatz für die AirCan und für die Hydraulik. Allerdings steht da n der Beschrig nur "Passend für DVO Topaz". Da steht nicht ob das für den 3er oder den 2er ist. Oder ist da kein Unterscheid? Und hat jemand vielleicht ne andere quelle oder sogar nen Link für die Kits?

2. Welches Öl fahrt ihr im Topaz 2 und mit was schmiert ihr AirCan und so, nehmt ihr öl oder fett und welches?

P.S.: Sorry fürs doppelt posten ich dachte erst ich muss ein neues Thema in Fahrwerk erstellen. Ich bin nicht neu in der Forenwelt und kenn mich noch nicht so gut mit der Suchfunktion undso aus und wusste desswegen nicht dass es einen Sammeltread für topaz gibt. Verzeiht mir bitte. 

Liebe Grüße und ride safe

Felix




Edit: Und entlüften funktioniert ja auch mit dem SRAM Bremsenentlüftungskit oder? Da sind verscheidene Adapter bei und da ich nur den Bleeding Edge für meine Bremse brauche, und der andere passt beim Dämpfer, dachte ich das bieter sich grade an wenn ich die spritze und Schlauch richtig schön säubere.


----------



## mick_1978! (12. September 2021)

Stuck Down hat meiner Erfahrung nach entweder mit einem Defekt der Dichtungen in dwr äußeren Luftkammer zu tun oder mit dem Quad Ring auf dem Ölkolben. 
Beim wieder zusammenbau der äußeren Luftkammer höchste Vorsicht walten lassen und die O Ringe gut schmieren. Ansonsten kann man sich diese auch gleich wieder kaputt machen.

1. Meiner Meinung nach sollte das passen.

2. DVO hat mir alles außer SRAM Öl empfohlen. Ich nutze 2,5er Motorex und RSP Slick Kick.

Die Spritzen vom Reverb mit passen. Bittr niemals Öl und DOT mixen. Egal wie gut gereinigt.
Ich schätze, dass sich eventuell die Dichtung deiner Bleeding Edge Spritze bei der Verwendung von Öl verabschieden.


----------



## Efquix (12. September 2021)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Stuck Down hat meiner Erfahrung nach entweder mit einem Defekt der Dichtungen in dwr äußeren Luftkammer zu tun oder mit dem Quad Ring auf dem Ölkolben.
> Beim wieder zusammenbau der äußeren Luftkammer höchste Vorsicht walten lassen und die O Ringe gut schmieren. Ansonsten kann man sich diese auch gleich wieder kaputt machen.
> 
> 1. Meiner Meinung nach sollte das passen.
> ...


Ja der Stuck down war aufgrund defekter Dichtungen in der Aircan. War auch relativ abenteuerlich den Dämpfer wieder raus zu bekommen. Nachdem er nichtmal mittels Hochdruckpumpe, wie von DVO empfohlen, rauskam, hab ich mir mit nem Bandschlüssel und nem Handtuch welches ich durch die öse gezogen hab und um den dämpfer gewickelt hab, dass er nicht auseinander fliegt, geholfen. 

Okey dann werd ich ne neue Spritze und nen neuen Schlauch besorgen. Der adapter is noch unbenutzt. 

Ansonsten vielen Dank!


----------



## Aldi1979 (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo habe bei meinem Topaz t3 einen Service komplett gemacht.
Lief alles super aber als ich Luft drauf gegeben habe 190 Psi wie vorher lässt er sich nicht mehr komprimieren das Ding ist knochenhart . Mit weniger Luft 150 Psi geht es zwar aber aber der Topaz ist nicht mehr so geschmeidig wie vorher.
Hat jemand eine Lösung für das Problem.


----------



## Spooniak (25. Januar 2022)

Aldi1979 schrieb:


> Hallo habe bei meinem Topaz t3 einen Service komplett gemacht.
> Lief alles super aber als ich Luft drauf gegeben habe 190 Psi wie vorher lässt er sich nicht mehr komprimieren das Ding ist knochenhart . Mit weniger Luft 150 Psi geht es zwar aber aber der Topaz ist nicht mehr so geschmeidig wie vorher.
> Hat jemand eine Lösung für das Problem.



Luft komplett raus, dann schrittweise (10PSI) aufpumpen. Jedesmal mehrfach komplett einfedern, dann weitere 10 PSI und so weiter bis du bei den 190 PSI bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldi1979 (25. Januar 2022)

Danke für die Info muss da immer die DämpferPumpe abmachen beim aufpumpen in Zehnerschritten.


----------



## Homer4 (25. Januar 2022)

nein, kann dran bleiben
positiv- und negativkammer können sich daduch erst ausgleichen. Bisel pumpen, durch den sag federn und immer wiederholen.


----------



## Aldi1979 (25. Januar 2022)

👍🏻


----------



## Homer4 (25. Januar 2022)

Hats denn funktioniert?


----------



## Aldi1979 (25. Januar 2022)

Leider nicht wirklich .Bin etwas ratlos. Hatte noch bei cosmic sports nachgefragt die hatten es auch so ähnlich wie du gesagt waren aber auch ratlos 🤷🏼‍♂️. Muss erstmal noch was bestellen jetzt läuft auch noch beim Bladder Öl raus 🙈 Katastrophe. Wenn ich das ersetzt habe versuche ich es nochmals. Gebe Bescheid ob es ging . Bin für weitere gute Vorschläge offen 😏.


----------



## Homer4 (25. Januar 2022)

ach käse. das tut mir leid


----------



## hülemüll (26. Januar 2022)

Aldi1979 schrieb:


> Leider nicht wirklich .Bin etwas ratlos. Hatte noch bei cosmic sports nachgefragt die hatten es auch so ähnlich wie du gesagt waren aber auch ratlos 🤷🏼‍♂️. Muss erstmal noch was bestellen jetzt läuft auch noch beim Bladder Öl raus 🙈 Katastrophe. Wenn ich das ersetzt habe versuche ich es nochmals. Gebe Bescheid ob es ging . Bin für weitere gute Vorschläge offen 😏.


Schau dir mal die Positiv- und Negativkammer genauer an. Bei mir saß ein Spacer mit Fett direkt an einem Kanal und hat "abgedichtet". Probier etwas weniger Fett und den Spacer dazu etwas verschieben. Vielleicht hilft das.

Zur Bladder: Die ist undicht. Austauschen, richtig entlüften und danach nicht ohne Bladderdruck durchfedern! Sonst kannst du gleich nochmal entlüften.
Falls Bladder nicht lieferbar, probiere einen dünnen O-Ring, Kinderhaargummi oder ähnliches in die Nut vom Deckel (wo die Bladder drauf sitzt) zu legen. Hat bei mir funktioniert und hält dicht...


----------



## Aldi1979 (29. Januar 2022)

🙋🏼‍♂️So der neue Bladder ist drin und dicht . Weiterhin ist da noch das Luftproblem .
Mal dumm gefragt ! Wenn der Kolben die Luft nach oben verdichtet dann drückt diese in das kleine Loch oben . Muss die Luft die in das kleine Loch oben strömt unten wieder aus dem kleinem Loch rauskommen ? Oder kann mir jemand sagen was die Luft macht ? Danke schonmal für die Antwortein.


----------



## Aldi1979 (29. Januar 2022)

milhouse schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt nochmal die Luftkammer säubern und die Dichtungen prüfen. Wenns nicht besser wird dürfte ich ihn dir dann mal schicken?
> Danke


Hallo sehe du hast das selbe Problem gehabt wie hast du es gelöst oder woran lag es ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldi1979 (2. Februar 2022)

Falls jemand auch mein Problem hat hier die Lösung.
Hatte wie im Video bei DVO versucht durch Durchfedern denn Ausgleich zu schaffen was mir nicht gelungen ist. Habe nach etlichen Versuchen festgestellt wo da der Fehler lag. Ich habe den Dämpfer mit 50 PSI ganz langsam komprimiert da merkte und hörte ich wie der Ausgleich der zwei Kammern stattfand. Dann immer um 50 Psi erhöht und langsam ein federn bis zum gewünschten Druck.


----------



## Homer4 (2. Februar 2022)

Also soll der Fehler, dass zu schnelle Durchfedern gewesen sein?


----------



## Aldi1979 (2. Februar 2022)

Ja scheint mir so wenn man es langsam macht hört man es und merkt man auch.


----------



## Homer4 (2. Februar 2022)

OK. Jetzt hab ich's wenigstens Mal Gehört.
Dann viel Spaß auf'm trail


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Februar 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich echt Mist. In welchem Rahmen fährst du den Dämpfer?
> 
> Fahr meinen seit März diesen Jahres im 2018er Mega 275 und bisher keine Probleme.



Reign 2018 205x62,5
Reign 2020 205x62,5
Speci Enduro 2021 205x60 (umbauen lassen)

War 4-5mal defekt und dann jedesmal bei Cosmic, die waren wirklich sehr bemüht und superfreundlich. Aber hilft ja nix wenn es so oft ist. Und ich wiege nichtmal 70kg.

Jetzt war nochmal bei Cosmic zur Komplettüberholung mit nochmal ein paar Verbesserungen (kann leider nicht mehr nachschauen, hab alle Unterlagen beim Verkauf mitgegeben) und dann habe ich ihn, faktisch wieder wie neu verkauft an @specifab , mal schauen ob der mehr Glück hat als ich.


----------



## Homer4 (2. Februar 2022)

Cosmic sind echt die Besten. Aber hilft ja alles nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (2. März 2022)

Ich lese hier immer wieder, dass der T2 für giant optimiert wurde. Ist das noch aktuell oder mittlerweile überholt? Denn auf der dvo-HP steht dass T2 bzw. T3 nach dem Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Hinterbau gewählt werden sollte. Demnach ist bei meinem Giant Trance X von 2021 der T3 zu wählen.

Nach Lektüre des thread beschleicht mich außerdem der Eindruck dass der Dämpfer zwar super aber leider recht wartungsintensiv bzw. fehleranfällig. Ist das tatsächlich so oder melden sich die zufriedenen Nutzer hier nur nicht?


----------



## Aldi1979 (2. März 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer wieder, dass der T2 für giant optimiert wurde. Ist das noch aktuell oder mittlerweile überholt? Denn auf der dvo-HP steht dass T2 bzw. T3 nach dem Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Hinterbau gewählt werden sollte. Demnach ist bei meinem Giant Trance X von 2021 der T3 zu wählen.
> 
> Nach Lektüre des thread beschleicht mich außerdem der Eindruck dass der Dämpfer zwar super aber leider recht wartungsintensiv bzw. fehleranfällig. Ist das tatsächlich so oder melden sich die zufriedenen Nutzer hier nur nicht?


Bin meinen T3 so 2,5 Jahre ohne Probleme gefahren und habe jetzt mal in Service gemacht aus langer Weile. Würde mir immer wieder einen Kaufen.


----------



## machmit (7. März 2022)

Bei mir macht der Topaz auch nen Top Job, und riesiger Vorteil: „Compression“ per Pumpe anpassbar! - Ansonsten: Welten besser als der Monarch+Debonair im SpeciEnduro zusammen mit Bikeyoke.
Ich denke, das gerade die direkt verschraubten Trunion-Modell da zu viel Lasten auf der Kolbenstange haben und damit das Sealhead Probleme bekommt.
Ridon!
…ob der neue RS Super Deluxe ähnlich besser tut als der Monarch+ wäre in meinem Fall zu probieren…


----------



## flipdascrip (7. März 2022)

Trunnion hab ich auch aber die seitlichen Kräfte dürften beim Maestro- Hinterbau deutlich kleiner sein als bei Speci. 
Vermute ich jetzt einfach mal.


----------



## backinblack76 (7. März 2022)

Hatte mal eine verkratze Kolbenstang, da mir der travel reducer gebrochen ist und die Stahlscheibe dann die Stange verkratzt hat. Ansonsten Problemlos


----------



## machmit (11. März 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Trunnion hab ich auch aber die seitlichen Kräfte dürften beim Maestro- Hinterbau deutlich kleiner sein als bei Speci.
> Vermute ich jetzt einfach mal.


Möglich, ja. Besonders mit der alten Specialized-Direkt-Verschraubung. - DAS wollte ich unbedingt los werden, wie Specialized bei ihren neuen Modellen ja sogar selbst auch. Darum das yoke von BIKEYOKE


----------



## MoDingens (12. März 2022)

Auf Youtube gibts schon ne Overview zum neuen Topaz. Dabei wurden scheinbar die Probleme mit den Seitenkräften, wie ich es z.B beim alten Speci Enduro hatte, behoben:


----------



## michlbike (13. März 2022)

Hi, kann es sein, dass die 205x65 Trunnion Topaz trotzdem mit 230x65 gelabelt sind? Habe gerade einen in mein Rune eingebaut. Passt und Eye-to-Eye sind es dann auch 205mm gemessen.


----------



## nollak (14. März 2022)

Weiss jemand ob ein Topaz aus einem Ibis einen Ibis spezifischen Tune hat? Suche gerade nach einem fuer meine Frau und haette da ein Angebot. Bin mir aber durch das IBIS in der Seriennummer irgendwie ein wenig unsicher.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. März 2022)

MoDingens schrieb:


> Dabei wurden scheinbar die Probleme mit den Seitenkräften,


Schau mer mal, wurde mit dem neuen Sealhead ja auch schon versprochen 

Ich bin jetzt 1/2 Jahr nen Fox X2 im Enduro 2020 gefahren. Der lebt noch. So lang hat es der Topaz nie geschafft. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoDingens (16. März 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Schau mer mal, wurde mit dem neuen Sealhead ja auch schon versprochen
> 
> Ich bin jetzt 1/2 Jahr nen Fox X2 im Enduro 2020 gefahren. Der lebt noch. So lang hat es der Topaz nie geschafft. Schade eigentlich.


Mein Topaz war auch 3x bei Cosmic, ca. alle 10 Fahrten. Der neue Sealhead hatte bei mir leider auch nichts gebracht, war wirklich schade, mochte den Topaz sehr!

Zu Gute halten muss man Cosmic den 1a Service!


----------



## Homer4 (16. März 2022)

Wär mal noch interessant in welchen Rahmen die Dämpfer verrecken.


----------



## MoDingens (16. März 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Wär mal noch interessant in welchen Rahmen die Dämpfer verrecken.


Bei mir war’s ein 2019er Speci Enduro, also das letzte mit dem X-Wing Rahmen.


----------



## Homer4 (16. März 2022)

JohSch ebenfalls Speci Yoke Aufhängung


----------



## flipdascrip (16. März 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Wär mal noch interessant in welchen Rahmen die Dämpfer verrecken.


Ja genau!
Irgendwelche maestros?


----------



## machmit (17. März 2022)

MoDingens schrieb:


> Bei mir war’s ein 2019er Speci Enduro, also das letzte mit dem X-Wing Rahmen.


Direkt im Specialized-Yoke? Oder mit dem von Bikeyoke? - thanx!


----------



## MoDingens (18. März 2022)

machmit schrieb:


> Direkt im Specialized-Yoke? Oder mit dem von Bikeyoke? - thanx!


Mit dem originalen Speci-Yoke, den Topaz gibt/gab es ja mit der Speci Aufnahme.


----------



## machmit (18. März 2022)

Ja. Gibt’s. - Hab genau wegen der Probleme mit der Direktverschraubung noch den Bikeyoke gekauft. - TUT unauffällig nen Top-Job!
…also wenn, dann auf jeden auch das Yoke tauschen, leider.
Rideon


----------



## machmit (21. März 2022)

moin!
soll aufgrund "anstrengender" Rahmen wohl nen neuer stabiler Dämpfer kommen 😁
EDIT:  info gabs hier ja schon #199 mit Video, thanx.








						Day 1 Randoms from Core Bike 2022 - Pinkbike
					

New bits from Hope, SDG, DVO, Camelbak and more




					m.pinkbike.com
				



Zum Sealhead-Tausch auf Garantie: nur bei Defekten am Dämpfer, auf "Sicherheit vorab" + ohne Grund kein Tausch.
Rideon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. März 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> JohSch ebenfalls Speci Yoke Aufhängung


Nein, ein 2020er, das ist steifer als alles andere was ich kenne.

Vorher ein Maestro-VPP Giant Reign.


----------



## Homer4 (25. März 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Nein, ein 2020er, das ist steifer als alles andere was ich kenne.


Dann kennst du mein Glied nicht!


----------



## Homer4 (25. März 2022)

Natürlich das Verbindungsglied meines Banshee Titan☝️


----------



## flipdascrip (26. März 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Nein, ein 2020er, das ist steifer als alles andere was ich kenne.
> 
> Vorher ein Maestro-VPP


Bei Maestro also auch Probleme mit dem Topaz?
Irgendwo hatte ich davon schonmal gehört.


----------



## Mr.A (26. März 2022)

nollak schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob ein Topaz aus einem Ibis einen Ibis spezifischen Tune hat? Suche gerade nach einem fuer meine Frau und haette da ein Angebot. Bin mir aber durch das IBIS in der Seriennummer irgendwie ein wenig unsicher.


ja, zumindest wenn er aus einem Ripmo V2 / AF kommt. Bei den älteren Ibis weiß ich es nicht. Der Ibis tune  ist mit weniger Druckstufe, könnte wenn dein Frau klein / leicht ist sogar von Vorteil sein.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. März 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Bei Maestro also auch Probleme mit dem Topaz?
> Irgendwo hatte ich davon schonmal gehört.


Nachdem Giant die OEM eingebaut hat dürfte da halt auch die Verbreitung mit am höchsten sein.

Bei den DVO Ibis mit dem a la Speci-Yoke hat es natürlich auch einige gekillt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (26. März 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Nein, ein 2020er, das ist steifer als alles andere was ich kenne.
> 
> Vorher ein Maestro-VPP Giant Reign.


naja, das neue specialized enduro soll ja dämpfer quasi als verschleißteil haben :/
rideon!
EDIT: ist aber nur "quer gehört", bin da als 2019er nicht drin im thema. - aber bei der x-wing-serie war AUCH die direkte verschraubung ein grund für probleme am Dämpfer, speziell AirShocks. - darum macht das bikeyoke doppelt sinn


----------



## nollak (27. März 2022)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ja, zumindest wenn er aus einem Ripmo V2 / AF kommt. Bei den älteren Ibis weiß ich es nicht. Der Ibis tune  ist mit weniger Druckstufe, könnte wenn dein Frau klein / leicht ist sogar von Vorteil sein.


Danke dir! Ist aus einem AF soweit ich weiss, dann passt das aber eher nicht.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. März 2022)

This week we dive into common mounting types of rear shocks, and how they affect the durability of your shock.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. April 2022)

Kurze Frage in die Runde:

Lässt sich beim Topaz der Kolben problemlos um 90° drehen? Hab es mit der Hand versucht, ohne Erfolg. Bei meinen bisherigen RS Dämpfern ging das relativ einfach. 

Hintergrund ist der, dass ich den Dämpfer in ein anderes Rad einbauen will.


----------



## machmit (21. April 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Lässt sich beim Topaz der Kolben problemlos um 90° drehen? Hab es mit der Hand versucht, ohne Erfolg. Bei meinen bisherigen RS Dämpfern ging das relativ einfach.
> 
> Hintergrund ist der, dass ich den Dämpfer in ein anderes Rad einbauen will.


jo. musste den bei mir auch um 90grad "verdreht" einbauen. - klar, drehbar, aber klar: das öl "innen" im kolben steht ja selbst nach luft raus unter druck. darum ist bissel kraft nötig. 
gruß!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. April 2022)

machmit schrieb:


> jo. musste den bei mir auch um 90grad "verdreht" einbauen. - klar, drehbar, aber klar: das öl "innen" im kolben steht ja selbst nach luft raus unter druck. darum ist bissel kraft nötig.
> gruß!


Also am besten Luft raus? Beim RS ging es auch mit Luft


----------



## machmit (21. April 2022)

sorry, genauer kann ich dir das aus der Ferne nicht sagen.
Aber: ich mach immer noch genau soviel Luft rein, dass der Dämpfer sich im Bike nicht zusammenzieht. also: immer Stück Luft raus, durchfedern zum Luftausgleich usw. So bleiben meist so 20psi noch drin, den Dämpfer kann ich dann im Rahmen oder per Schraubenzieher passend drehen.
tja, wenn's NICHT drehbar ist... keine Gewalt! - an sich ist das möglich. Aber klar, bissel Kraft, besser Gegenhalt ist nötig.
Selbst beim Service, also Luftkammer ab, kann ich meine RS-Dämpfer nicht easy per Hände drehen; nur 1x, aber da war die innere Kolbenstange oben im Gewinde locker 😬

Klappt schon, mit bissel Gegenhalt.
frohes schaffen!

EDIT: Ist ja quasi auch sehr ähnlich wie der RS Monarch plus aufgebaut, insb. (nur?) die Dämpfung ist anders, Blader statt ifp, ode so;  die hatte ich selbst aber bei beiden noch nie geserviced.


----------



## supperharry (25. April 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Also am besten Luft raus? Beim RS ging es auch mit Luft


Ohne Druck ist besser. Auch für die Dichtungen.🧐


----------



## dinopfugs (1. Mai 2022)

Servus in die Runde,
möchte meiner Freundin zum Geburtstag den DVO bzw. einen neuen Dämpfer als Upgrade für ihren Fox DPS Performance schenken. Das Bike bräuchte 210x50 - kann ich einfach nach einem 210x55 schauen und diesen einfach runtertraveln? Es scheint mir als wäre der 210x55 der deutlich gängigere und damit hoffentlich günstiger zu bekommen...


----------



## Homer4 (1. Mai 2022)

Ja das geht intern mit spacern bzw wird dann auch so verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (1. Mai 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ja das geht intern mit spacern bzw wird dann auch so verkauft


Heißt das der 50er hat den 5mm Spacer drin und der 55er nicht? Das wäre natürlich klasse und würde jede Form von späterem Upgrade bzw Weiterverwendung an anderen Bikes easy machen.


----------



## Efquix (1. Mai 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Ja genau!
> Irgendwelche maestros?


Hier
2019er Giant Reign Advanced 
DVO Diamond D1 und Topaz 2 Maestro

Gruß


----------



## Homer4 (1. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Heißt das der 50er hat den 5mm Spacer drin und der 55er nicht? Das wäre natürlich klasse und würde jede Form von späterem Upgrade bzw Weiterverwendung an anderen Bikes easy machen.


genau so


----------



## Homer4 (1. Mai 2022)

Ich habe meinen zum Verkauf. Auch im Bikemarkt
Verkaufe ich gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?









						Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Berlin Köpenick finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## dinopfugs (1. Mai 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen zum Verkauf. Auch im Bikemarkt
> Verkaufe ich gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?
> 
> 
> ...


Hast ne PN! 
Meine Freundin wird fragen: Was kann ich tun um das grün loszuwerden?  Kann man da was tauschen?


----------



## tapfererkrieger (1. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Hast ne PN!
> Meine Freundin wird fragen: Was kann ich tun um das grün loszuwerden?  Kann man da was tauschen?


Suntour Triair kaufen. 😁


----------



## dinopfugs (1. Mai 2022)

tapfererkrieger schrieb:


> Suntour Triair kaufen. 😁



Wäre eine Idee aber die Berichte zum Topaz sind ja durchweg gut, beim Suntour eher nicht so...


----------



## supperharry (1. Mai 2022)

Ich bin mal im Netz über einen Anbieter gestolpert, der Aufkleber für diverse Bauteile in diversen Farben anbietet. An den Namen erinnere ich mich leider nicht mehr.😁


----------



## supperharry (2. Mai 2022)

Mountain Bike Decals and Custom Bicycle Stickers | Slik Graphics
					

We offer high-quality mountain bike decals and custom bicycle stickers designed by riders, for riders. Printed from original artwork.




					www.slikgraphics.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Mai 2022)

Die Decals am Dämpfer sind ja alle schwarz, sind eher der Lockout Hebel, Ventilkappe, Piggy Verschlusskappe und Sag Ring in grün. Lässt sich mit Rohrreiniger ändern. Hab ich zumindest schon hier im Forum bei welchen gesehen.


----------



## Homer4 (2. Mai 2022)

Hab's bei meinem topaz gemacht. Ging super, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## dinopfugs (2. Mai 2022)

Danke für die Ideen! Habe den Dämpfer von Homer gekauft und sobald er her ist, bekommt er eine Entlackung spendiert und custom decals die zum Bike passen.

Hab den morgen auch genutzt und etwas am Bike meiner Freundin gearbeitet (sie ist riesen Fuchs Fan)

Wenn jemand Interesse an sowas hat, gern eine PN


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Mai 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hab's bei meinem topaz gemacht. Ging super, hat Spaß gemacht.


Aus welchem Material sind die Teile? Kann da nichts passieren bzgl. Oxidieren oder ähnliches?
Der aktuelle Jade X hat ja zum Glück deutlich weniger grün dran, Lockout Hebel etc.. Wobei mir das grün schon gefällt, passt halt meistens nicht zu Gabeln von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## dinopfugs (2. Mai 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Material sind die Teile? Kann da nichts passieren bzgl. Oxidieren oder ähnliches?


Das sieht mir stark nach Alu aus. Alu ist so verdammt reaktiv, dass sich eine eigene Schutzschicht durch die Oxidation sofort selbst bildet (Dürfte Al2O3 sein). Ergo musst du prinzipiell nichts machen nach dem Entlacken.

Zum Topaz: Wenn ich das Setup des DVOs für meine Freundin durchexerziere, passen die Grundsettings? (52kg + Klamotten + 14,5kg Bike)


----------



## machmit (4. Mai 2022)

tapfererkrieger schrieb:


> Suntour Triair kaufen. 😁


Jo, der wird wohl auch gut tun. - siehe Reviews, zb nsmb.com
Ist aber quasi der Monarch+, oder? Insbesondere KEIN Blader-Piggy, zum selbst anpassen per Luft. …der Rest ist wohl wie Monarch+ und Topaz und Triair aus den gleichen suntour-Teilen (;
…in irgendeinem online-Video tauscht nen Typ die auch gegenseitig auf Passigkeit 
EDIT: oh, der Piggy-IFP-Druck ist scheinbar auch anpassbar. Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (4. Mai 2022)

Mark Matthews zb fährt schon den neuen sr suntour triair 2





						Details - SR SUNTOUR Cycling
					






					www.srsuntour.com
				



Bestimmt auch ne Option


----------



## tapfererkrieger (4. Mai 2022)

machmit schrieb:


> Jo, der wird wohl auch gut tun. - siehe Reviews, zb nsmb.com
> Ist aber quasi der Monarch+, oder? Insbesondere KEIN Blader-Piggy, zum selbst anpassen per Luft. …der Rest ist wohl wie Monarch+ und Topaz und Triair aus den gleichen suntour-Teilen (;
> …in irgendeinem online-Video tauscht nen Typ die auch gegenseitig auf Passigkeit
> EDIT: oh, der Piggy-IFP-Druck ist scheinbar auch anpassbar. Top!


Ich bin den Triair 1,5 Jahre im Fuel Ex gefahren. 
Ist ein super Dämpfer, vorallem zu dem Preis! 
Hab jetzt nochmal 2 Stk. gekauft. 1x für mein Orbea Rise und 1x für mein Deviate Highlander. 
Im Rise ist der auch richtig gut. 😎
Im Highlander konnte ich ihn, dank Brustwirbelbruch, leider noch nicht fahren. 😭


----------



## Statusgruen (5. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand einen 2.5 mm Travel Spacer für den Topaz, den er verkaufen würde?

So was meine ich:


----------



## Joehigashi80 (5. Mai 2022)

Falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem DVO Topaz 230x60 mm ist, aktuell bei Bike24.de für 350€



			https://www.bike24.de/p1224933.html?searchTerm=Dvo&source=SRP


----------



## backinblack76 (12. Mai 2022)

Mein Topaz schlürft, wahrscheinlich Luft im Öl.
Hat das schon einer selbst repariert?
Das 1 stündige Full Service Video auf YouTube fand ich jetzt eher abschreckend.
Welche Dichtung ist normalerweise Schuld an der Misere ? Bzw. gibt es da einen shortcut um das zu fixen 
Dämpferservice Buden sind gerade auch gut ausgebucht


----------



## drumtim85 (16. Mai 2022)

Bevor ich anfange auf Verdacht das ganze Teil zu zerlegen und Dichtungen zu tauschen würde ich erstmal entlüften. Das geht beim Topaz relativ fix. Wichtig ist, dass man die Luftkammer und den Bladder entfernt und das compression valve öffnet (mit nem Inbus hineindrücken wie wenn man bei nem Autoventil Luft ablässt).
Wenn die Luftkammer ab ist gleich mal alles reinigen und nen Luftkammerservice durchführen.


----------



## supperharry (16. Mai 2022)

Welches Öl verwendet Ihr beim Topaz?


----------



## Krombeach (16. Mai 2022)

supperharry schrieb:


> Welches Öl verwendet Ihr beim Topaz?


Ich habe von R.S.P. das Damp Champ Öl genommen. Hatte vorher bei DVO angefragt:

You can use any 2.5WT oil EXCEPT rockshox or maxima. There is a swelling agent in there oil that will cause a lot of stiction


----------



## supperharry (16. Mai 2022)

Hat einer auch das Öl mit anderen Viskositätwerten ausprobiert?


----------



## machmit (16. Mai 2022)

Krombeach schrieb:


> Ich habe von R.S.P. das Damp Champ Öl genommen. Hatte vorher bei DVO angefragt:
> 
> You can use any 2.5WT oil EXCEPT rockshox or maxima. There is a swelling agent in there oil that will cause a lot of stiction


ist das rsp zur Schmierung der Luftkammer? oder bei Gabeln auch für die lower-leg Schmierung in der Standrohr-Einheit? oder ein Öl für die Dämpfung? --oder für alles?!
thanx 

EDIT: damp champ klingt nach Dämpfer-Öl, also das Compression-System, 2.5wt kenn ich so für meine gabel, statt zb 5wt. 
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (18. Juli 2022)

Topaz 2 jetzt auch mit normaler Dämpferaufnahme erhältlich?!?! Nice


			https://www.bike24.de/p1632678.html
		








auf der DVO Homepage find ich den allerdings nicht abgebildet...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (18. Juli 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Topaz 2 jetzt auch mit normaler Dämpferaufnahme erhältlich?!?! Nice
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1632678.html
> ...


Gibt es schon ca. 2 Monate bei Bike24. Bei DVO selbst ist davon nix zu sehen.


----------



## machmit (18. Juli 2022)

ist das der quasi "ganz neue" topaz mit dickere Stahl-kolbenstange, und ggf. auf dickeren Dämpferbein? so RS Deluxe-mäßig? um den Kräften einer Yoke-Verlängerung oder Trunion-Verschraubungen Stand zu halten?  --hatte ich vor einiger Zeit mal in nem dvo-Video gesehen. 
thanx!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (18. Juli 2022)

machmit schrieb:


> ist das der quasi "ganz neue" topaz mit dickere Stahl-kolbenstange, und ggf. auf dickeren Dämpferbein? so RS Deluxe-mäßig? um den Kräften einer Yoke-Verlängerung oder Trunion-Verschraubungen Stand zu halten?  --hatte ich vor einiger Zeit mal in nem dvo-Video gesehen.
> thanx!


Müsste es eigentlich sein. Nur schade dass DVO mit den eigenen Infos sehr zaghaft umgeht.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. Juli 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgaRJyrOG0cYhwAqTThdzLA
		


Der Jesse Patel mit seinen Videos ist die beste Quelle für Infos zu DVO, der ist der Servicemann für NZ und der Mann/Freund von Rae Morrison.


Da ist auch das Video zum alten vs. neuen Topaz / Topaz 2








machmit schrieb:


> ist das der quasi "ganz neue" topaz mit dickere Stahl-kolbenstange, und ggf. auf dickeren Dämpferbein? so RS Deluxe-mäßig? um den Kräften einer Yoke-Verlängerung oder Trunion-Verschraubungen Stand zu halten?  --hatte ich vor einiger Zeit mal in nem dvo-Video gesehen.
> thanx!




Oben am Rebound-Versteller wo meiner 2mal Öl gespuckt hat wurde auch was geändert lt. Video 


Und:


			
				Jesse Patel schrieb:
			
		

> There is a HV negative option coming for linear frames


----------



## Efquix (9. August 2022)

Das is jetzt der 3te Sealhead in 6 Monaten bei einem mittlerem Drop (irgendwas um die 4 Meter hoch, Roadgap auf der Nuts in Lac Blanc). Hart genug ist er, ich fahr mittlerweile maximalen Druck bei 75kg Körpergewicht aus lauter Angst das Teil gibt wieder auf. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme mit dem Topaz und hat vielleicht Tipps?
Bin schon am überlegen mir was anderes zu holen da ich keine Lust mehr habe das Teil alle 2 Monate wegzuschicken.
LG und danke schonmal. Felix


----------



## supperharry (9. August 2022)

Müssen die aktuellen Teile nicht grau sein?🤔


----------



## machmit (9. August 2022)

Hm, meine ich auch. Und je nach Dämpfer-Maß+Einbaustandard und Bike konntest das Sealhead doch teils auf Garantie/Kulanz tauschen?! …hast du den zu Cosmic geschickt? — interessant.


----------



## Efquix (9. August 2022)

machmit schrieb:


> Hm, meine ich auch. Und je nach Dämpfer-Maß+Einbaustandard und Bike konntest das Sealhead doch teils auf Garantie/Kulanz tauschen?! …hast du den zu Cosmic geschickt? — interessant.


Ist ein trunnion für die Maestro Hinterbauten von Giant.

Hatte ihn bei MRC Suspension


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Efquix (9. August 2022)

supperharry schrieb:


> Müssen die aktuellen Teile nicht grau sein?🤔


Weiss ich nicht. Ich hab mich damit nicht befasst, das is auf jeden Fall das was die Jungs mir zurück geschickt haben


----------



## Efquix (9. August 2022)

machmit schrieb:


> Hm, meine ich auch. Und je nach Dämpfer-Maß+Einbaustandard und Bike konntest das Sealhead doch teils auf Garantie/Kulanz tauschen?! …hast du den zu Cosmic geschickt? — interessant.


Und ja, würde bis jetzt immer auf Kulanz gemacht


----------



## Symion (9. August 2022)

Efquix schrieb:


> Das is jetzt der 3te Sealhead in 6 Monaten bei einem mittlerem Drop (irgendwas um die 4 Meter hoch, Roadgap auf der Nuts in Lac Blanc). Hart genug ist er, ich fahr mittlerweile maximalen Druck bei 75kg Körpergewicht aus lauter Angst das Teil gibt wieder auf. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme mit dem Topaz und hat vielleicht Tipps?
> Bin schon am überlegen mir was anderes zu holen da ich keine Lust mehr habe das Teil alle 2 Monate wegzuschicken.
> LG und danke schonmal. Felix
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1530656


Nicht der aktuelle Sealhead und dein Dämpfer schlägt wohl hart durch.
Daher Druckstufensetup und Progression der Luftkammer passen nicht zu deinem Rad und Fahrstil.
Entweder anderer Dämpfer, oder passend abstimmen lassen.


----------



## machmit (10. August 2022)

Efquix schrieb:


> Ist ein trunnion für die Maestro Hinterbauten von Giant.
> 
> Hatte ihn bei MRC Suspension


ah! - trunion soll aber i.allg. und speziell auch beim topaz den dämpfer "hart" belasten. 
cosmic scheint zumindest der offizielle importeur und garantie-center für dvo zu sein. dass das alte grüne sealhead probleme insb. mit trunion macht, ist leider aufällig. 

ein anderes dämpfer-tune macht vllt auch Sinn; das neue Sealhead würde ich dazu aber vorher verbauen lassen. 
good luck!


----------



## Efquix (10. August 2022)

Symion schrieb:


> Nicht der aktuelle Sealhead und dein Dämpfer schlägt wohl hart durch.
> Daher Druckstufensetup und Progression der Luftkammer passen nicht zu deinem Rad und Fahrstil.
> Entweder anderer Dämpfer, oder passend abstimmen lassen.


Dann wird es ein anderer Dämpfer, einstellen lassen hab ich ihn nämlich auch schon. Schlägt bei etwas größeren Springen, auf der Hotshots in Leo oder auf der R Line trotzdem durch


----------



## machmit (10. August 2022)

naja, ab und an schlägt nen Dämpfer schon mal durch beim "rocken" 😁 ...hinterher kaputt ist doof. 
Der neue Topaz wurde ja auch sicherlich nicht unbegründet so derbe verstärkt mit Kolbenstange+Anschlaggummi. --welches bei diversen Luftdämpfern ja eher nen Witz als nen echter Bumper ist, wie bei den meisten coils. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Efquix (10. August 2022)

machmit schrieb:


> naja, ab und an schlägt nen Dämpfer schon mal durch beim "rocken" 😁 ...hinterher kaputt ist doof.
> Der neue Topaz wurde ja auch sicherlich nicht unbegründet so derbe verstärkt mit Kolbenstange+Anschlaggummi. --welches bei diversen Luftdämpfern ja eher nen Witz als nen echter Bumper ist, wie bei den meisten coils.
> Viel Erfolg!


Spiele mit dem Gedanken den Jade Mal zu Testen.


----------



## Homer4 (8. September 2022)

Ich habe mir den neuen Topaz gekauft. Dadurch das die Kolbenstange dicker geworden ist, passen die alten Hub/travel Spacer nicht mehr.
Ich habe dazu mal Cosmic angeschrieben, oder wisst ihr wo es die Neuen gibt?


----------



## lomu (8. September 2022)

Edit - falsch gelesen…


----------



## Homer4 (8. September 2022)

lomu schrieb:


> Huber Buchsen – Hochpräzise. Leichtgängig. Haltbar.


das hat doch nix mit meinem problem zu tun. oder was meinst du?


----------



## Homer4 (8. September 2022)

https://www.bike24.de/p1376839.html
		

darum geht es


----------



## Homer4 (9. September 2022)

Cosmic sports sagt, das sie die neuen Hub spacer noch nicht haben, nicht wissen wann, aber dennoch bald kommen sollten. Das betrifft dann alle mit neuen Luftdämpfern mit dickerer Kolbenstange die umbauen wollen


----------



## supperharry (10. September 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den neuen Topaz gekauft. Dadurch das die Kolbenstange dicker geworden ist, passen die alten Hub/travel Spacer nicht mehr.
> Ich habe dazu mal Cosmic angeschrieben, oder wisst ihr wo es die Neuen gibt?


Kannst du die alten Spacer nicht einfach etwas aufbohren bzw. aufschneiden?


----------



## Homer4 (10. September 2022)

mit ner standbohrmaschine sicherlich ne gute idee. Oder mit nem drehmel....


----------



## drumtim85 (10. September 2022)

Warum denn nicht? Ist ja keine Raketenwissenschaft. Oder man lässt sich neue Spacer drucken


----------



## supperharry (10. September 2022)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Ist ja keine Raketenwissenschaft. Oder man lässt sich neue Spacer drucken


Musst nur aufpassen, dass die gedruckten Spacer im Dämpfer nicht zerbröseln 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumtim85 (10. September 2022)

Ja das sollte schon per sls oder mjf gedruckt sein sonst wird das nix  😅


----------



## henkin (4. Dezember 2022)

Moin, habe ein paar Fragen. 
Ich habe mit den ganzen Funktionen, Wirkung und Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten vom Topas in Kombination meines Last COAL (V1) folgendes: 
Den DVO Topas fahre ich nun schon seit einigen Jahren im COAL, mit Anpassung bei COSMIC. 
Kurz vorm Sommer-Bikeurlaub habe ich den gecrasht und schnell einen neuen gekauft. 
Links ist der Alte und rechts im Bild der neue, welchen ich aktuell fahre.
Auf dem Bild sieht man die unterschiedlich großen Negativ und Positiv Kammern. Beide sind das gleiche Modell 216x63. 
Wie wirkt sich nun die größere positiv Kammer, bzw. die kleiner negativ Kammer in der Theorie aus?
Meine Abstimmung: positiv Kammer (zuständig für die Progression) leer, das Coal ist ja ausreichend progressiv. ich nutze maximal 58 mm Kolbenhub, und dann ist es schon ein ordentlicher Einschlag, hätte noch 5mm Reserve!!
Negativ Kammer (Gegenhalt im mittleren Bereich) ist voll mit 2,8 Spacern, mehr geht nicht rein. So gefällt es mir, auch wenn der unterschied mit nur 2 oder 1 Sparer minimal ist. 
Ich mag das Heckfahrwerk eher Straff mit schön Feedback und dies macht der Topas. Offen im Downhill schluckt es alles weg, je schneller desto besser. Arbeitet also schön und hat auch genügend popp ohne zu kicken in blöden Situationen. 
Geschlossen beim Pedalieren wippt er schon ordentlich, da hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Ruhe. Was kann man da machen? Dafür sind Traktion und Sensibilität sehr gut, hier hätte ich ja auch noch den Trail-Modus, nur nutze ich den eher selten. Mein Nutzerprofil ist eher hoch treten und runter schön alles offen lassen, fahre auch viel Park.
Grüße he.


----------



## ksjogo (10. Dezember 2022)

Hi, ich bräuchte einen 210x55 der leider gerade ausverkauft zu sein. Ist es möglich beim 210x50 den einen Clip zu entfernen um auf 55 zu kommen? 
Hätte jemand eine Anleitung dafür?


----------



## backinblack76 (10. Dezember 2022)

Du musst den schwarzen Travel Reducer ( nicht die weißen Luftkammer Spacer) entfernen 
Anleitung gibts auf der DVO Seite.
Ist sowie besser so. Der Reducer bricht ganz gerne bei Durchschlägen und die darüber liegende Stahlscheibe verkratzt dann die Kolbenstange. Hab ich schon zweimal geschafft


----------



## ksjogo (10. Dezember 2022)

Was ist denn der praktische Unterschied zwischen Gen 2 und Gen 3?
Will mir ein Bird Aether 9 aufbauen und frage mich, welcher besser passen würde bzw ob man definitiv den gen 3 kaufen sollte oder ob 2 auch passt.


----------



## henkin (11. Dezember 2022)

henkin schrieb:


> Moin, habe ein paar Fragen.
> Ich habe mit den ganzen Funktionen, Wirkung und Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten vom Topas in Kombination meines Last COAL (V1) folgendes:
> Den DVO Topas fahre ich nun schon seit einigen Jahren im COAL, mit Anpassung bei COSMIC.
> Kurz vorm Sommer-Bikeurlaub habe ich den gecrasht und schnell einen neuen gekauft.
> ...


niemand ne Meinung?


----------



## Maddin M. (11. Dezember 2022)

Habe mir nun einen aktuellen Gen3 Topaz gekauft für mein Ibis Ripmo Af, der ja durch die Neuerungen noch einmal stabiler sein soll als das ältere Modell. Bin gewöhnlich 185psi Air Chamber und 185psi in der Bladder (bei ca. 80kg Körpergewicht) beim alten Modell gefahren und war jetzt etwas irritiert, da beim Neuen auf der Bladder der Luftdruckbereich deutlich niedriger angegeben ist. Testfahrt steht noch aus, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrungen diesbezüglich.


----------



## Homer4 (12. Dezember 2022)

Meine Erfahrung ist, das es für den neuen Luftdämpfer noch keine Spacer gibt, um den Hub nachträglich zu ändern. Echt ärgerlich. Deswegen zurück gegeben und RS  gekauft.


----------



## h.jay (12. Dezember 2022)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Habe mir nun einen aktuellen Gen3 Topaz gekauft für mein Ibis Ripmo Af, der ja durch die Neuerungen noch einmal stabiler sein soll als das ältere Modell. Bin gewöhnlich 185psi Air Chamber und 185psi in der Bladder (bei ca. 80kg Körpergewicht) beim alten Modell gefahren und war jetzt etwas irritiert, da beim Neuen auf der Bladder der Luftdruckbereich deutlich niedriger angegeben ist. Testfahrt steht noch aus, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrungen diesbezüglich.


Wie kommt's, dass du die neue Generation gekauft hast? Alter defekt oder wolltest du einfach mal ausprobieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Dezember 2022)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Habe mir nun einen aktuellen Gen3 Topaz gekauft für mein Ibis Ripmo Af, der ja durch die Neuerungen noch einmal stabiler sein soll als das ältere Modell. Bin gewöhnlich 185psi Air Chamber und 185psi in der Bladder (bei ca. 80kg Körpergewicht) beim alten Modell gefahren und war jetzt etwas irritiert, da beim Neuen auf der Bladder der Luftdruckbereich deutlich niedriger angegeben ist. Testfahrt steht noch aus, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrungen diesbezüglich.


Ist bei meinem Jade X, aktuelle Version, auch schon so, dass für die Bladder ein Druckbereich von 140-180 Psi angegeben wird, beim älteren Topaz den ich hier habe sind es noch 170-200 Psi
Warum dass so ist, weiß ich nicht. Meine Vermutung: Weniger Druck um Defekten vorzubeugen.


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (12. Dezember 2022)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Habe mir nun einen aktuellen Gen3 Topaz gekauft für mein Ibis Ripmo Af, der ja durch die Neuerungen noch einmal stabiler sein soll als das ältere Modell. Bin gewöhnlich 185psi Air Chamber und 185psi in der Bladder (bei ca. 80kg Körpergewicht) beim alten Modell gefahren und war jetzt etwas irritiert, da beim Neuen auf der Bladder der Luftdruckbereich deutlich niedriger angegeben ist. Testfahrt steht noch aus, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrungen diesbezüglich.


interessant, wo gabs den? Selbst Cosmic als Importeur meinte es gibt noch nicht einmal ein Lieferdatum bei Ihnen....
bin dann auf den Suntour Tri Air geschwenkt...ist zu 95% eh der gleiche Dämpfer


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Dezember 2022)

rgb-trailhunter schrieb:


> interessant, wo gabs den? Selbst Cosmic als Importeur meinte es gibt noch nicht einmal ein Lieferdatum bei Ihnen....
> bin dann auf den Suntour Tri Air geschwenkt...ist zu 95% eh der gleiche Dämpfer


Gibt es bei Bike24.de


----------



## Homer4 (12. Dezember 2022)

Bike components hat ihm auch schon lange im Angebot.


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (12. Dezember 2022)

@Homer4 
@Joehigashi80 
ich denke ihr verwechselt den Dämpfer
Hab auf BC und Bike24 keinen Gen3 gefunden

Gen3 ist nicht der Topaz 2 
siehe:





						Topaz Gen 3 – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com
				







__





						Topaz 2 – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com
				




wäre doch auch komisch wenn der deutsche Distri sagt, es gibt keine in Deutschland und die deutschen Shops die dort bestellen hätten schon welche verkauft...?!

Einzige Erklärung die mir einfällt, wäre, dass DVO die Änderungen auch den "alten" Topaz vorgenommen hat ohne darauf im Namen hinzuweisen. Dann wäre der einzige Unterschied zwischen Gen3 und Topaz 2 (Querliegender Piggyback) das einer davon die HV Can hat und der andere die für Bikes mit weniger Leverage. Wobei laut offizieller Webseite der stärke Schaft usw. nur bei Gen3 aufgeführt wurde.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Dezember 2022)

rgb-trailhunter schrieb:


> @Homer4
> @Joehigashi80
> ich denke ihr verwechselt den Dämpfer
> Hab auf BC und Bike24 keinen Gen3 gefunden
> ...


Der Topaz 2 Metric bei Bike24 und BC ist die aktuelle Version (Gen3) der eigentliche Topaz 2, der früher erschienen ist, hat nur Trunnion Mount, die HV Kammer und war ursprünglich für die Giant mit Maestro Hinterbau "gedacht" bzw. dafür vorgestellt worden und für Räder mit niedrigerem Übersetzungsverhältnis, hast du ja schon geschrieben.
Den Topaz 2 (Gen3) müsste es auch als Trunnion ohne HV Kammer geben, ist aber bei Bike24 nicht erhältlich. BC hat den Topaz 2 mit der HV Kammer gar nicht im Programm, nur den Topaz metric und trunnion normal, also Gen3.

Kannst ja DVO in USA eine Email schreiben mit den Links zu Bike24/BC, dann werden sie dir das bestimmt bestätigen.

In diesem Video stellt Jesse von DVO den aktuellen Topaz vor. Er nennt ihn "X" warum auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (12. Dezember 2022)

@rgb-trailhunter 
Den von dir verlinkten Gen 3 meine ich. Den hatte ich schon vor Monaten, September, gekauft bei Bike components.
Aber wie gesagt, es gibt noch keine neuen spacer, um den Hub zu ändern. In meinem Fall auf 180x50. Da die Kolbenstange dicker geworden ist, passen die alten nicht mehr


----------



## Homer4 (12. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Video stellt Jesse von DVO den aktuellen Topaz vor. Er nennt ihn "X" warum auch immer.


Das ist der von BC mit dem reduzierten Piggy back Druck und der dickeren Kolbenstange


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Dezember 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Das ist der von BC mit dem reduzierten Piggy back Druck und der dickeren Kolbenstange


In dem Fall der Trunnion im Video. BC hat metric und trunnion, mit der dickeren Kolbenstange und Bike24 nur metric. Sind alles die aktuellen, oder auch wie DVO schreibt "Gen3"


----------



## Homer4 (12. Dezember 2022)

Exakt. Danke.
Obwohl die neuen RS Dämpfer auch eine größere negativ Kammer bekommen haben, die man ebenfalls spacern kann.
Plus noch weitere Vorteile bei den Dämpfern...


----------



## Homer4 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich hätte dennoch gerne den neuen Topaz 2(Gen 3) gehabt.


----------



## machmit (12. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Der Topaz 2 Metric bei Bike24 und BC ist die aktuelle Version (Gen3) der eigentliche Topaz 2, der früher erschienen ist, hat nur Trunnion Mount, die HV Kammer und war ursprünglich für die Giant mit Maestro Hinterbau "gedacht" bzw. dafür vorgestellt worden und für Räder mit niedrigerem Übersetzungsverhältnis, hast du ja schon geschrieben.
> Den Topaz 2 (Gen3) müsste es auch als Trunnion ohne HV Kammer geben, ist aber bei Bike24 nicht erhältlich. BC hat den Topaz 2 mit der HV Kammer gar nicht im Programm, nur den Topaz metric und trunnion normal, also Gen3.
> 
> Kannst ja DVO in USA eine Email schreiben mit den Links zu Bike24/BC, dann werden sie dir das bestimmt bestätigen.
> ...





Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Der Topaz 2 Metric bei Bike24 und BC ist die aktuelle Version (Gen3) der eigentliche Topaz 2, der früher erschienen ist, hat nur Trunnion Mount, die HV Kammer und war ursprünglich für die Giant mit Maestro Hinterbau "gedacht" bzw. dafür vorgestellt worden und für Räder mit niedrigerem Übersetzungsverhältnis, hast du ja schon geschrieben.
> Den Topaz 2 (Gen3) müsste es auch als Trunnion ohne HV Kammer geben, ist aber bei Bike24 nicht erhältlich. BC hat den Topaz 2 mit der HV Kammer gar nicht im Programm, nur den Topaz metric und trunnion normal, also Gen3.
> 
> Kannst ja DVO in USA eine Email schreiben mit den Links zu Bike24/BC, dann werden sie dir das bestimmt bestätigen.
> ...


X -- vielleicht weil er vorher FOX-Fahrer war?!


----------



## Homer4 (12. Dezember 2022)

Oder weil ihn das Durcheinander bei den Topaz nervt? Kann doch keiner mehr zu ordnen außer @Joehigashi80


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Dezember 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Oder weil ihn das Durcheinander bei den Topaz nervt? Kann doch keiner mehr zu ordnen außer @Joehigashi80


Ich glaub zwar nicht dass ich der einzige bin der dir zuordnen kann, aber die fehlende Transparenz bei DVO ist schon a weng komisch. Bei der Onyx ist es ja auch so. Einfach eine Gabel mit veränderten Einstellern auf den Markt bringen, ohne irgendeine Info in der Presse etc. noch dazu keine weiteren Angaben was intern verändert wurde.


----------



## Homer4 (12. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Einfach eine Gabel mit veränderten Einstellern auf den Markt bringen, ohne irgendeine Info in der Presse etc. noch dazu keine weiteren Angaben was intern verändert wurde.


Für mich auch unverständlich, warum dvo sich so schlecht nach außen verkauft bzw mit so viel Zurückhaltung


----------



## Maddin M. (13. Dezember 2022)

Habe übrigens superschnell Antwort von DVO bekommen: Air Can soll auf den gewohnten Druck aufgepumpt werden. Bei der Bladder sind es wohl ca. 15psi weniger als beim "alten" Gen2 Topaz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. Dezember 2022)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Bei der Bladder sind es wohl ca. 15psi weniger als beim "alten" Gen2 Topaz.


Steht auf den aktuellen Dämpfern drauf: 140-180 Psi, beiden alten waren es noch 170-200 Psi


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Dezember 2022)

Sorry Leute, so recht blicke ich nicht durch.
Vielleicht nochmals, damit ich das verstehe.
Also, ich brauche einen Dämpfer in 185x52.5 Trunnion.
BC bietet lt. Website Topaz 2 an. Steht aber nicht Topaz 2 drauf.
Das ist dieser hier.






Starbike bietet Topaz 2 an und dort steht auch Topaz 2 drauf.
Das ist dieser hier





DVO schreibt zu Topaz Gen3:
The next generation of Topaz...

Zu Topaz 2
The Topaz 2 is the latest iteration of the Topaz...

Was bitte ist denn jetzt was?
Was ist Gen3, was Topaz 2 und wo sind die Unterschiede?
Ich kann den ganzen Fred fünf mal durchlesen, so richtig schlau bin ich trotzdem nicht.

Welchen Dämpfer brauche ich jetzt?

Danke
Dass das Gen3 Foto keinen Trunnion zeigt, ist klar.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Der obere von deinen zwei Fotos ist mMn der Neuere von den beiden abgebildeten. 

Der untere ist so ein Mittelding aus dem für Giant von 2019 und dem Neueren.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Der obere von deinen zwei Fotos ist mMn der Neuere von den beiden abgebildeten.
> 
> Der untere ist so ein Mittelding aus dem für Giant von 2019 und dem Neueren.


exakt. Die Giant Variante hat noch zusätzlich die High Volume Kammer. Ist bei dem oben gezeigten, ganz aktuellen (laut DVO Gen3) nicht vorhanden.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Dezember 2022)

Danke.
Und welchen würdet ihr für meinen Zweck empfehlen?
Erhältlich sind beide.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Dezember 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Danke.
> Und welchen würdet ihr für meinen Zweck empfehlen?
> Erhältlich sind beide.


Welches Rad?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Dezember 2022)

Conway Xyron 727, 160/150mm.

Dafür Daten zu finden dürfte schwierig werden. CosmicSports hat schon mal keine.
Bei Linkage Design ist was drin, aber da bin ich mit dem Lesen der Diagramme leicht überfordert, muss ich zugeben. Ist das erste mal, dass ich mich mit Dämpferauslegung beschäftige 🤷
Verbaut ist ein Fox DPS. Ich bekomme jedoch den Hinterbau in ruppigen Gelände nicht so ruhig, wie ich das bisher von meinem Focus gewohnt war.
Nachdem ich die verbaute 2019er 36er Fox gegen eine Suntour Durolux SF21 R2C2 getauscht habe, ist das zwar etwas besser geworden, aber immer noch nicht zufriedenstellend für mich. Offensichtlich passt die Gabel besser zum Hinterbau, die Balance scheint besser zu sein. Insgesamt war der Gabelwechsel schon mal ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung und hat deutlich mehr Ruhe ins Rad gebracht.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Dezember 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Conway Xyron 727, 160/150mm.
> 
> Dafür Daten zu finden dürfte schwierig werden. CosmicSports hat schon mal keine.
> Bei Linkage Design ist was drin, aber da bin ich mit dem Lesen der Diagramme leicht überfordert, muss ich zugeben. Ist das erste mal, dass ich mich mit Dämpferauslegung beschäftige 🤷
> ...


Was bedeutet für dich "Ruhe ins Rad bekommen"? Kickt es zu stark hinten, oder wird es zu harsch und bockig?

Zugstufe schon richtig eingestellt?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Dezember 2022)

Es kickt. 
Zugstufe rauf und runter, Druck rauf und runter. Mehr kann man nicht machen. Immer wieder den gleichen Trail rauf und runter, bis ich die beste Einstellung gefunden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Dezember 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Es kickt.
> Zugstufe rauf und runter, Druck rauf und runter. Mehr kann man nicht machen. Immer wieder den gleichen Trail rauf und runter, bis ich die beste Einstellung gefunden habe.


Hmm, wenn es kickt ist es halt zu schnell. 
Funktioniert die Zugstufe auch richtig, also was passiert im Stand wenn sie ganz zu ist, kommt der Hinterbau dann ganz langsam raus?

Keine Ahnung ob das mit einem anderen Dämpfer besser wird.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Dezember 2022)

Ja, die Zugstufe funktioniert. Ich kann sie vollständig schließen, dann kommt der Dämpfer in Zeitlupe. Vollkommen offen kommt er wie ne AK47. 
Ob das mit einem anderen Dämpfer besser wird, ist ein Versuch wert. Schlechter kann's mit dem Topaz sicher nicht werden. 

Gerade eine Mail von DVO bekommen, dass es Trunnion nur noch in Topaz 2 gibt und alle anderen nur noch in den Standardmaßen. 
Jetzt ist das Durcheinander komplett.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Dezember 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Ja, die Zugstufe funktioniert. Ich kann sie vollständig schließen, dann kommt der Dämpfer in Zeitlupe. Vollkommen offen kommt er wie ne AK47.
> Ob das mit einem anderen Dämpfer besser wird, ist ein Versuch wert. Schlechter kann's mit dem Topaz sicher nicht werden.
> 
> Gerade eine Mail von DVO bekommen, dass es Trunnion nur noch in Topaz 2 gibt und alle anderen nur noch in den Standardmaßen.
> Jetzt ist das Durcheinander komplett.


Nochmal: der hier, ist der Topaz 2 (Gen 3)











Auch gut am Mode Hebel zu erkennen. Die aktuellen sind schwarz, die alten grün und die Abdeckung vom Piggy ist beim neuen auch schwarz und nur wenig grün. War beim Jade X auch so.

Hier der Alte:


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Dezember 2022)

Alter Falter....


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Dezember 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Alter Falter....


Bezogen auf meine Aussage oder das Wirrwar bei DVO?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Dezember 2022)

Bezogen auf das Wirrwarr bei DVO. 
Du bringst ja Licht an das Ende des Tunnels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Dezember 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Bezogen auf das Wirrwarr bei DVO.
> Du bringst ja Licht an das Ende des Tunnels.


Verfolge das Ganze schon relativ lange. Ist nicht so einfach, selbst in den Medien wird oft nichts über die Neuigkeiten geschrieben/gezeigt. 
Wie schon bei den veränderten Gabeln, zumindest optisch. Intern weiß keiner was oder ob sich was geändert hat.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Dezember 2022)

Die halten sich wirklich arg bedeckt.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Dezember 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Die halten sich wirklich arg bedeckt.


Könnte aber auch sein, dass die Gabeln wirklich keine anderen Änderungen, außer die Optik der Einsteller und Decals bekommen haben.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Dezember 2022)

CosmicSports hat gerade einen Deckel draufgemacht und mir folgendes geschrieben:

_Hallo Rudi,

bei den Trunnion Rahmen kommt leider viel mehr Kraft auf den Dämpfer als normal.

Daher wurde der neue Topaz deutlich Stabiler gebaut als die „alte“ Version. Kolbenstange ist hier aus Stahl. Die Luftkammer ist etwas größer und größere Gleitbuchsen.

Die neue Version kann also deutlich mehr Last ab.

Was die Dämpfung usw angeht ist hier kaum ein Unterscheid. Durch den Größeren Kolbenstangen Durchmesser ist auch ein anderer Piston verbaut. Durch das angepasste Shimstack allerdings kaum Spürbar._


Damit ist klar, das ist die aktuelle Version in Trunnion.





@Joehigashi80
Danke für deine Mühe. I can see clearly now... 😀👍
Das Durcheinander hat ein Ende. 

Mein neuer Dämpfer Gen3 wird morgen von BC bei mir aufschlagen. Über die Festtage werde ich ihn einbauen und wenn das Sauwetter ein Ende hat, wird probegefahren. 
Ich lasse von mir hören. 
Bis dahin ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Dezember 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> CosmicSports hat gerade einen Deckel draufgemacht und mir folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> _Hallo Rudi,
> 
> ...


Die Antwort von Cosmic Sports bringt da endlich Mal etwas Licht ins Dunkle. Danke für das Feedback und schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (23. Dezember 2022)

ja, das war doch schon länger klar, dass sie da nochmal was an den Trunnion-Schwachstellen gemacht haben?



Deleted 283425 schrieb:


> ...








Der Schaft ist ja echt massiv ggü früher 
Und am Rebound-Versteller verbessert. 
Des waren genau meine Probleme mit dem Topaz.

Da könnt ich auch wieder einen kaufen wenn das hinhaut.
Weil der X2 2020 ist nicht besser (der 2021er noch schlimmer) beim Fahren und Rebuild will er auch etwa genauso oft wie der Giant-Topaz2...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Dezember 2022)

So, der Gen3 ist eingebaut. Morgen ist Probefahrt. Die untere Lagerung wurde mit Huber Buchsen realisiert.


----------



## machmit (24. Dezember 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> So, der Gen3 ist eingebaut. Morgen ist Probefahrt. Die untere Lagerung wurde mit Huber Buchsen realisiert.


sauber! ...warum huber? hat DVO oder FOX dein RahmenMass nicht?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Dezember 2022)

Waren übrig.


----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2023)

Hat auch jemand Probleme mit dem Zugstufeneinstellbereich?

ich 100 KG /   Transition Sentinel 2022

Habe das Problem mit dem Gen 3 , daß der Rebound bereits bei 10 Grad Aussentemperatur selbst komplett offen sehr langsam und träge  ist.  Riesenunterschied in der Dämpfung zwischen Raumtemperatur und 10 Grad . Kann ich dünneres DämpferÖl fahren? Oder en Dämpfer shim usw umbauen, Reboundbohrungen vergrößern.   Custom Tuning bei Cosmic nötig?

Vllt hat jemand von euch ebenfalls diese Problmem. Bei Fox Float X2 kann ich dieselben Einstellungen lassen wie im Sommer. Der reagiert scheinbar nicht so sensibel auf Kälte (wie ich )

Gute Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Januar 2023)

Ich hab den Gen3 bei +15 und -10 gefahren und merke keinen großen Unterschied.
Einzig, dass der Rebound bei mir mit knapp 80kg Winterausrüstungsfahrfertigsamtrucksackgewicht nur zwei Klicks zu von ganz offen ist. Scheint aber normal zu sein. Wäre ich jetzt ein leichtes Mädchen, hätte ich wohl Probleme, weil dann der Rebound zu langsam wäre.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Januar 2023)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Motoröl in der Luftkammer? Bei den Fox Dämpfern hab ich immer ca. 2ml Motoröl durch den Pumpenanschluss in die Luftkammer gegeben. Das original blaue Foxöl ist außerordentlich zäh und klebt fast nur am Kolben, statt die Laufbahn zu schmieren. Darum das Öl.


----------



## machmit (3. Januar 2023)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Motoröl in der Luftkammer? Bei den Fox Dämpfern hab ich immer ca. 2ml Motoröl durch den Pumpenanschluss in die Luftkammer gegeben. Das original blaue Foxöl ist außerordentlich zäh und klebt fast nur am Kolben, statt die Laufbahn zu schmieren. Darum das Öl.


Wenn ich’s „spezielle“ 0w30 von XY da habe, dann kommt davon 2-4ml rein; Ansonsten tat mein Motoröl (5w30 o 0w40) auch stets top in Gabel+Dämpfer 
…durch das Luftpumpen-Loch find ich immer doof, weils irgendwie mehr rausgedrückt wird vom Restdruck im Dämpfer. Besser kurz die äußere Kammer leicht geöffnet und zack drin.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Januar 2023)

Hmm... ich habe inzwischen die Luftkammer geöffnet und einen Token eingesetzt. Das ging alles easy. Dabei habe ich mir auch die Konstruktion angesehen. In der Kammer selbst ist ja nichts, was sich bewegt. Ich habe nur ein paar Bohrungen am oberen Rand, wo die Token eingeklipst werden, gefunden. Die stellen offenbar die Verbindung zwischen Kammer und Kolbenraum her.
Was macht denn jetzt das Öl in der Luftkammer? Mach mich schlau.
Meine zwei-drei ml Öl habe ich wieder durch den Pumpenstutzen eingefüllt. Da eh kein Druck auf dem Dämpfer war, Kolben eingefedert, Spritze mit Schlauch in den Pumpenstutzen, Kolben entspannen lassen und gleichzeitig das Öl eingespritzt. Feddich.
Schraderventil natürlich ausgebaut.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Januar 2023)

Schon mal jemand den Dämpfer weiter geöffnet und den Kolbenhub geändert? 
Meinen 185mm Dämpfer gibt es ja mit 50mm/52,5mm und 55mm Hub. Da wird doch garantiert nur ein Spacer auf die Kolbenstange gesetzt oder entfernt.

Edit
Ich glaube weiter vorn steht sowas.


----------



## machmit (4. Januar 2023)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Hmm... ich habe inzwischen die Luftkammer geöffnet und einen Token eingesetzt. Das ging alles easy. Dabei habe ich mir auch die Konstruktion angesehen. In der Kammer selbst ist ja nichts, was sich bewegt. Ich habe nur ein paar Bohrungen am oberen Rand, wo die Token eingeklipst werden, gefunden. Die stellen offenbar die Verbindung zwischen Kammer und Kolbenraum her.
> Was macht denn jetzt das Öl in der Luftkammer? Mach mich schlau.
> Meine zwei-drei ml Öl habe ich wieder durch den Pumpenstutzen eingefüllt. Da eh kein Druck auf dem Dämpfer war, Kolben eingefedert, Spritze mit Schlauch in den Pumpenstutzen, Kolben entspannen lassen und gleichzeitig das Öl eingespritzt. Feddich.
> Schraderventil natürlich ausgebaut.


Äh… ja. Du hast Recht. Man müsste ihn abschrauben.
Sorry mein Fehler. 
Beim RS Deluxe, den ich zurzeit paar mal „offen“ hatte muss ich eh aufschrauben. …hab mich vertan. 
Also doch: am einfachsten durch das AV-Ventil, klar, ohne Ventil-Einsatz. Ja!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Januar 2023)

Passt 😀


----------



## ksjogo (5. Januar 2023)

Ich vermute, man kann man den Topaz problemlos verkehrtherum einbauen? Also Piggyback-Ende nach unten? Sonst würde der leider die maximal Trinkflaschenlänge etwas begrenzen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Januar 2023)

Denke mal ja. Ansonsten CosmicSports anschreiben. Die sollten es genau wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machmit (5. Januar 2023)

mit 2-Standard-Augen bestimmt 
...wieso sollte der Dämpfer damit nen Problem haben? Druck von oben-unten nachgeben... sollte gehen, wenn's vom Rahmen passt. --und philosophisch gesehen: was ist "richtig rum" bei nem Dämpfer (; 
Hab zumindest ziemlich baugleiche ANDERE Dämpfer Monarch + Deluxe + Float schon in beiden Richtungen eingebaut. Tut.

Manchmal wird gesagt: besser das "Bein" nach unten, wegen Öl beim Rumstehen auf der Hauptdichtung. --bei Gabeln aber ja auch kein wirkliches Problem.


----------

